# MontBlanc Umrundung - Wer hat Infos?



## hermanicotiger (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wir planen 09/2006 eine MontBlanc Umrundung (Start/Ziel: Chamonix). Tour war wohl ´mal im Bike-Magazin drin, hab ich aber nicht (nur gehört). Hat das jemand?
Wer war schon da, wer kennt sich etwas aus? Wenigstens Teilabschnitt.
Habe vor allem Probleme über den italienischen Tour-Abschnitt Infos/Unterkünfte zu finden. 

Sonstige Infos/Anregungen SEHR willkommen.
Merci, Al.


----------



## spectres (6. Juli 2006)

Schau z.B. mal in Achim Zahns "Mountainbike Trails" (S. 120ff).

Viel Spass bei der Tour, spectres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cebe (6. Juli 2006)

Hi,

wir sind die Tour letztes Jahr gefahren. Wir haben die 5-Tages-Variante gemacht, mit der Abkürzung über den Lac de Roselend. Wir sind aber in Champex gestartet, da das von München der kürzeste Weg ist.

Hier die Tagesetappen:
zuerst Tourbeschreibung/Roadbook, dann in Klammern die Kommentare

1. Tag
Champex 1466m, auf der Hauptstraße Ri. Orsieres, in der zweiten Kehre rechts auf einen Trail mit kurzer Schiebepassage und auf diesem hinunter nach Issert 1055m, in dem Ort links der Beschilderung TMB folgen und über Schotter aufwärts durch
Les Arlaches 1117m nach Praz de Fort 1151m, und weiter bis auf 1207 m, auf Straße bis Branche d'en Haut, weiter auf TMB bis La Neuve/La Fouly 1592m, über Hauptstraße aufwärts bis Ferret 1700m,  weiter zu einem Linksabzweig (Wegweiser TMB), hier runter zur Brücke und auf Schotter aufwärts bis Alm La Peule 2071m,
auf Trail über Kehren mit längeren Schiebepassagen hoch zum Grand Col Ferret 2537m, Singletrail zum Rif. Elena 2062m
1550 hm bergauf, 930 hm bergab

(Trail von Champex nach Issert mit mehreren Schiebepassagen. TMB-Weg nach La Fouly war immer wieder nicht fahrbar, aber trotzdem sehr schön. Bis La Peule bzw. 2150m fast vollständig fahrbar, dann immer wieder kurz zu steil. Super Panorama auf der ganzen Strecke, super Blick zum Glacier de Pre de Bar und Mont Dolent. Trail zum Rif. Elena teilweise absolut super zu fahren, senkrechte Regenableitunssteine sehr nervig und oft unfahrbar.
Übernachtung im Rif Elena im Lager 37 EUR HP; gute einfache Hütte mir Dusche und Stehklo, Abendessen perfekt organisiert, Frühstück mit Weißbrot, Marmelade und Corn Flakes)

2. Tag
Diesen Tag haben wir etwas anders gefahren, wie beschrieben, da wir keine Seilbahn benutzen wollten und mußten mit Schiebepassagen bitter büßen  Der Traumtrail gegenüber des Montblanc hat aber wieder entschädigt. Insbesondere der Traumtrail wieder von dort runter  

Rif. Elena 2062m auf Trail bis Brücke, dort auf Schotter, dann Teer über La Vachey 1642m bis La Saxe 1224m bei Courmayeur, dort rechts Ri. Plan Ponqieur/Peutery auf Teer ins Val Veny, bei 1400 m links zum Rif. Monte Bianco weiter mit Schiebepassagen auch über die Skipiste zum Weg zwischen Col Checroui und höchstem Punkt zum höchsten Punkt 2375 m, dann fantastischer Singletrail ins Val Veny abwärts bis zum Lac di Combal 1967m, links zum Ref. Elisabetta Soldini 2200m wieder zurück zu den Baracken, rechts auf Ex-Militärstraße zum Col de la Seigne 2516m, letzte 200 hm schieben, super Trail zum Ref. des Mottets 2240m und zu Ville des Glaciers 1800 mm, weiter auf Teer zur Einmündung in D 902 bei Les Chapieux 1550m und rechts hoch auf Teer zum Cormet de Roselend 1968m, Teerabfahrt zum Lac de Roselend 1605m, Gegenanstieg und hinunter nach Beaufort 750m
2260 hm bergauf, 3540 hm bergab

(Schotterstraße vom Rif. Elena, kein Trail; oberhalb von La Saxe links auf Teer/Schotter zum Rif. Monte Bianco und dann über sehr steiler Schotterstraße (->Schieben) und Skiabfahrt (->schieben) , bergauf-Trail zum höchsten Punkt teilweise fahrbar, teilweise schieben; dann sehr schöner Singletrail ins Val Veny, nur wenig Schiebepassagen; Auffahrt zum Rif. Elisabetta Soldini;  weiter zum Col de la Seigne mit langen Schiebepassagen, insbesondere die letzten 250 hm. Dann einfacher Traumtrail mit wenigen schwierigen Stellen, tolle Spitzkehren zum Rif. des Mottetes; weiter auf Pfad zu Ville des Glaciers und auf Teer nach Les Chapieux; lange Asphaltabfahrt nach Beaufort
Übernachtung im Hotel Doron im EZ 48 EUR HP, gutes Abendessen, Frühstück mit Baguette, Marmelade, Joghurt, Obst, Orangensaft, Croissant)

3. Tag
Beaufort 750m, zurück auf Weg zum Cormet de Roselend, kurz nach Ortseingang links auf D 70 (Wegweiser Hauteluce) Richtung Hauteluce, dann bei Abzweig links Ri Col du Joly auf Teer zum Col du Joly 1989m, links zum Chalet du Joly, rechts auf Trail nach Les Tierces, Les Meys, La Borgia und Colombaz  1497m,
links nach Le Babtieu, links durch Nivorin weiter geradeaus und bei Sägewerk in Kehre links
Ri. Le Quy 1050 m, hier rechts, über Fluß und bei Hauptstraße links bis Abzweig La Vilette 1090m, durch das Dorf, danach steil aufwärts schieben bis Einmündung in Teerstraße, hier rechts und durch
Le Champel, bis Pont des Places 1400 m, wieder leicht bergab nach Bionnessay 1295m
1775 hm bergauf, 1210 hm bergab

(auf Teer Ri Hauteluce, in schöner Almlandschaft auf mäßig steiler Teerstraße zum Col du Joly; am Hang entlang auf teilweise sehr schmalem Pfad immer wieder leicht rauf und runter bis zum Einstieg zum Trail bergab: 300 hm super Trail, sehr schmal auf Lehmboden, teilweise ausgesetzt aber mit hohem Gras, schöne Spitzkehren, alles super fahrbar; dann auf Schotterweg bis Colombaz; auf Teer bis La Vilettes, dann auf Schotterweg mit Schiebepassagen hoch bis Pont des Places und nach Bionnessay
Übernachtung im Auberge de Bionnessay im 4-Bett-Zimmer zu dritt 33,50 EUR HP, super schön, schönes Zimmer, Dusche mit warmem Wasser; gutes Abendessen (Pastete, Nudeln mit Schinken-Sahnesoße, Soufle), Frühstück mit Weißbrot, Marmelade)

4. Tag
Bionnessay 1295m zurück nach Le Crozat rechts steil aufwärts mit Schieben zum Col de Voza 1653m abwärts nach La Maison neuve, auf Teer und Schotter bis les Houches 985 m und zum Klettergarten Les Gailands, auf Hauptstraße nach Chamonix 1037m durch die Fußgängerzone und auf Radweg und dann den Wegsymbolen "rote Mountainbike-Route" folgend bis zur Talstation Seilbahn in Le Tour 1453m, dann unter der Seilbahn hoch zum Ch. de Charamillon 1912 mit Schieben zum Col de Balme 2204m
1830 hm bergauf, 980 hm bergab

(rauf zum Col de Voza auf Schotterweg mit wenig Schieben; Abfahrt auf Schotterweg nach les Houches, auf Schotterweg bis Les Gailands immer wieder berauf-bergab; dann auf Hauptstraße nach Chamonix, durch Fußgängerzone (grauslig), auf Radweg und dann auf roter Mountainbike-Route und über Petit Balcon nord (immer wieder berauf-bergab mit Schieben) nach Le Tour. Von dort auf steilem Schotterweg auf die Mittelstation und weiter auf Fußweg (->geschoben) (besser: auf dem Weg zum Col de Posettes und dann erst zum Col de Balm, sollte soweit wir es sehen konnten fahrbar sein) und später auf Fahrweg zum Col de Balm.
Übernachtung im Rif. Col de Balm  im Zimmer HP 35 EUR, grauslige Hütte!! nur eine Toilette ohne Waschbecken, aber eine Dusche ??, dort der einzige Wasserhahn für alle Gäste!!! Abendessen war ok mit Steak Pommes Frittes, Salat, Törtchen, Frühstück mit Weißbrot und Marmelade)

5. Tag
Col de Balme 2204m über L'Arolette auf super Downhill nach Trient 1297m, weiter nach La Forclaz 1526m kurz nach dem Ort rechts auf Nebenstraße über La Caffee, Le Fays nach La Fontaine 846m - 727m - rechts nach Le Brocard 556m, hier rechts nach Le Valettes 626m, hier rechts hoch über Les Grangettes 1093m und Champex d'en Bas nach Champex 1466m
1290 hm bergauf, 2015 hm bergab

(Aufgrund der Empfehlung der Hüttenwirtin vom Col de Balm auf Pfad links hoch auf den Kamm (Murmeltiere) und dann auf der anderen Seite auf anfangs sehr steilem Trail mit kurzem Schiebestück, dann auf Traumtrail ohne Schwierikeiten, dann durch Wald mit mehreren kurzen Schiebestücken auf Trail nach Trient. Dann auf Schotterweg bergauf, dann kurzes Schiebe-/Tragestück und bergab-eben auf einfachem Wanderweg nach La Forclaz. Über leine Orete auf Teernebenstraßen nach Le Brocard und auf Teer hoch nach Champex
Übernachtung Hotel du Glaciers EZ 84 EUR HP, super Abendessen und Frühstück


In Summe:
8.705 hm, 226 km

Das ist eine absolute Traumtour!!!! Das beste was ich je gemacht habe.

Meine Kommentare zur Fahrbarkeit sind natürlich sehr subjektiv. Wenn jemand recht fit ist fährt er halt mehr bergauf und Trailkünstler werden sicher auch mehr bergab fahren.

Wenn Du den Mountainbike-Artikel haben willst schick mir eine pn mit Deiner E-mail-Adresse, dann scan ich ihn ein und schick ihn Dir.

Viel Spaß auf dieser absoluten Traumtour!
Claudia


----------



## cebe (6. Juli 2006)

Das größere Bild in meinem öffentlichen Profil ist kurz nach dem Grand Col Ferret aufgenommen


----------



## hermanicotiger (6. Juli 2006)

Hey Claudia,

nochmal! Super coole Beschreibung und Klasse kommentiert. Danke!!!
Hab Dir ne pn geschickt mit Daten wegen Artikel und ggf. nochmals über Tour sprechen. Ist doch bei so einem Exoten besser, als noch mehr zu schreiben!
Bye, Alberto


----------



## cebe (7. Juli 2006)

weitere Fotos sind in meiner Galerie


----------



## hermanicotiger (7. Juli 2006)

Das wird ja immer besser ! Absolut cool   

Hab gestern lange im Netz gestöbert und mögliche Touren gesucht. Nach einigen Fahrberichten kam mir die Frage, ob wir uns das wirklich geben sollen.
Würde in jedem Fall eine Extremtour werden.

Aber nach Deinen Bildern ... da müssen wir ja UNBEDINGT hin!   

Wir reden noch ... , Ciao, Al


----------



## chaecker (8. Juli 2006)

Hi,

erstmal "Hut ab" bei den Bildern von cece!
Habe auch ein paar Bilder in mein Album um einen kleinen Eindruck zu gewinnen.
Wir sind die TMB aber von les houches aus genau anders herum gefahren (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn). Man hat zwar jeweils vor den Pässen Schiebepassagen, kann dafür aber alles runterfahren - Traumtrails. Leider ist eine Schiebepassage von 600-700hm drin - war am letzten Tag und auch recht heftig. Aber besser wie runterschieben nachdem man auch noch auf der anderen Seite hochgeschoben hat. Also alles "real" ohne Seilbahn. 
Ein Erlebnis wirds - geniale Tour.


----------



## hermanicotiger (8. Juli 2006)

Chaecker!

na, wenn Dein Biking mind. so gut ist, wie Dein Fotografieren ... na dann, hottehüh!   ;-)
Thx für die guten Tipps.


----------



## RoccaBranca (8. Juli 2006)

Hi,

das ist wirklich die absolute Traumtour! Ich bin da letztes Jahr auf ähnlicher Strecke durch. Vom Col de Balme haben wir eine andere Abfahrt nach Trient genommen - die direkte ohne Querung. Recht breiter, teils steiniger und steiler Trail, aber komplett fahrbar - nur im Wald unten bei Nässe etwas rutschig. Auch die anderen Trailabfahrten dieser Tour sind eigentlich im Vergleich mit anderen Westalpenübergängen eher leicht, trotzdem fantastisch schön. Meine Freundin, eine eher vorsichtige Abfahrerin, hat auf der Tour viel weniger geschoben als auf anderen Westalpen-Touren. Die Trail-Auffahrt zum Col Grand Ferret nach der Alm La Peule wurde ausgebessert und ist jetzt für gute Bergauffahrer komplett im Sattel zu bewältigen.
Die Hütte am Col de Balme ist ein wenig zweischneidig: Ich finde, sie hat Charme, weil das Interieur einen um hundert Jahre zurückversetzt. Allerdings war das Essen grausam, die Lager und der Gestank auch. Außerdem haben sie in der Küche laut diskutiert, welche mehr oder weniger verdorbenen Lebensmittel sie uns noch servieren können - die dachten wohl, wir verstehen kein Französisch. Schließlich war es für das gebotene schlicht zu teuer.
Sehr zu empfehlen ist jedoch die Alm Les Mottets nach dem Col de Seigne - fantastisches Essen, schöne Atmosphäre, einfaches Lager im umgebauten Kuhstall, es riecht noch ein bisschen nach Vieh. Ohne Einschränkung super ist wie schon oben gesagt die Auberge de Bionnassay.
Die Tour ist übrigens noch steigerungsfähig: Wenn man gleich noch die Umrundung des Grand Combin über das Fenetre de Durand von S nach N anhängt! Wenige Tage mehr, man fährt dann eine "8". Das lohnt absolut - nicht nur wegen der eh langen Anfahrt - am Fenetre de Durand wirds dann noch wilder, und eigentlich auch noch schöner! 
Also - viel Spass dabei

rocca branca


----------



## Carsten (8. Juli 2006)

ich hab das heft wo das drin war. Bei Interesse PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
komme eben von meiner Mont Blanc Umrundung zurück. War ne Superrunde mit Panoramafaktor 1*. Ergänzend zu der sehr ausführlichen Beschreibung von Cebe habe ich noch 3 Alternativen für Dich:
1) Nach der Talabfahrt von Elena vor Courmayeur nicht direkt in das Val Veny sondern ab La Saxe > Courmayeur > Pre St. Didier > La Thuile (bis dahin Teer) rechts in das Vallon de Chevannes auf Schotter 100% fahrbar bis zum Col > dann ca. 100 Tm schieben und ab ca. 2500m schöner Trail zum Ref. E. Soldini (Übernachtung). Von da aus wie von cebe beschrieben. Col Seigne 200 Hm, 1 km, 20 min schieben und dann Traumtrail 1. Sahne mit flow.
2) Bei Les Chapiex nicht auf Teer zum Cormet de Roseland sondern weiter talwärts auf Teer Richtung Bourg St. Maurice und ca. bei 1100 m rechts abbiegen (Achtung Abzweig nicht verpassen bei der rassanten Talfahrt) > Les Echines > Grandville > bei Holzkreuz (ca. 1600 m) nicht rechts direkt sondern linken Weg > Combancette > La Vacherie > Fort de la Platte (unbedingt im Fort Brotzeit machen, sehr rustikal) > Fort Tuc > Grandville > rechten Weg ins Tal > Vulmix > Valazan (Übernachtung rechts direkt nach Ortsanfang) > Pon Pas > Plan Pichu > Gormet de Arches > auf Wanderweg (Trail 90% fahrbar) nicht Schotterweg > Lac de St. Guerin > Beaufort > Huteluce (Übernachtung in Pension Mont Blanc) > dann wie cebe
3) Vom Col de Balme direkten Trail nach Le Peuty nehmen. Ein Wahnsinnstrail für Technikfans, der immer besser wird, je tiefer man kommt. Von Le Peuty über Wanderwege zum Col Forclaz

Noch ein paar aktuelle Infos:
- zum Col Ferret voll fahrbar
- Col Ferret > Elena teilweise schieben ca. 80% fahrbar
- Elena Superorganisation
- Ab Col de Joly unbedingt den Trail von cebe suchen. Wir sind wie in der Beschreibung auf dem Schotterweg der Seilbahn entlang ins Tal gefahren - war nicht so toll
- alternativ kommst Du über Le Champel (steile Teerauffahrt, danach Schotter) auch nach Bionnessay zum Col de Voza. Achtung, wenn Du so kommst ca. 50 Hm vor Bionnessay zum Col de Voza rechts abbiegen (kann man nicht verfehlen)
- Die Auffahrt von Le Tour zur Mittelstation ist sehr steil mit groben Schotter. Je nach Kondition muß man aus dem Sattel. Ab Mittelstation über Col de Posettes zum Col de Balme 100% fahrbahr.
- Vom Col Forclaz anfangs alte Nebenstraße und dann sehr schnell über markierte Wanderwege senkrecht Richtung Martigny nach Le Brocard > Les Valettes
- alle unten beschriebenen Übernachtungen waren ok.

Die Eckdaten:
6 Tage, 11200 HM, 290 km, je 50% Gelände/Teer
Start: Les Valettes > 1. Nacht: Ref. Elena 45 km, 2600 Hm> 2. Nacht: Ref. E. Soldini 54 km, 1900 Hm > 3. Nacht: Auberge in Velazan 58 km, 1800 Hm > 4. Nacht: Mont Blanc in Huteluce 44 km, 1600 Hm > 5. Nacht: Charmonix 57 km, 1850 Hm > letzter Tag 34 km, 1450 Hm > Ziel Les Valettes

Viel Spaß bei Deiner Umrundung

Gruß Peter


----------



## hermanicotiger (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo Peter! 

danke für Deine Infos. Wird ja immer besser. Werde aus allen Beiträgen & Tipps die Tour kombinieren und dann mit unseren Erfahrungen danach gerne zur Verfügung stellen. 

Hast Du ggf. GPS-Infos der Tour aufgezeichnet ? Oder kennst Du jemanden ?
Wir wollten sicherheitshalber noch unseren Garmin betanken.

lg, Albert


----------



## 3cinos (2. August 2006)

Hallo Albert,
GPS-Daten habe ich nicht. Verlasse mich auf die gute alte Kartennavigation, kopiere mir den Weg und erstelle mir mein eigenes Roadbook. Was ich Dir geben kann ist meine Zusammenfassung
Gruß Peter


----------



## hermanicotiger (3. August 2006)

Peter,
´ hast Recht. Ich navigiere auch nach Karten/Roadbook. Aber wir haben einen Security-Fanatiker dabei, der sich nun mal ein´s dieser schweinsteuren Garmins zugelegt hat und der sucht natürlich händeringend nach den GPS-Daten.
Wär ja sonst auch umsonst das nette Stück  ;-)

Mir würden Deine Roadbooks bzw. Tour-Beschreibungen schon sehr helfen.
Übrigens auch sehr die Nummern der Hütten/Pensionen, wenn Du die hast. 
Was kann ich denn DIR Gutes tun, und wie komme ich denn da dran?  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif


Grüazi,
Albert


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. August 2006)

Wenn Dein Mitfahrer ein Sicherheitsfanatiker ist, dann sollte er vor allem das Kartenlesen beherrschen! Es gibt nämlich immer wieder Löcher, wo das GPS nicht funktioniert, dumm, wenn man gerade dann an einen Wegabzweig kommt und man nicht weiß, ob´s der Richtige ist und ob man damit rechnen kann, dass der Weg fahrbar ist, oder nicht.


----------



## flowrokker (5. September 2006)

hey leuts 
bin vor 2 wochen zufaellig auf euer forum gekommen, weil wir die tour letzte woche in 4 tagen fahren wollten. hat alles gut geklappt, danke fuer die hinweise !! hier noch ein hinweis meinerseits, da wird die tour kuerzer und noch genialer: 
ich sag nur "Col de la Gittte", um das Teerfahren ueber Beaufort und Hauteluce zu vermeiden. am lac de roselend rechts zum lac de la gittaz, dann traumhafte piste fast bis zum col. dann durch die grande pierriere, wo an 2 stellen die "wahren" techniker gefordert werden ... dann kommt ihr unterhalb vom col du joly raus. am col du joly nicht den trail von cebe, sondern viel heftiger: nach chalets de roselette (hammer unterkunft, was fuer nahrungsquantitaeten!!!) und les rosieres des pres (quasi unfahrbar) > la chonalettaz und dann richtig cooler trail zum chalet nant borrant. wenn ihr hier noch lust auf mehr habt, fahrt ihr nach la sololieu und dann ueber "spitzkehren vom feinsten" nach le Praz! zum col de voza ueber le champel und bionassay alles 100%ig fahrbar, wenn de einigermaßen in Form bist. von voza GR 5 fahren ... nach les houches ... 

trail zum rif. elena voll fahrbar, regenteile stoeren nicht wirklich, wir hatten sogar 15cm schnee am col ferret! dafuer mussten wir aber fast alles ab la peule schieben.

danke fuer den tipp "direkt runter am col de balme nach le peuty", ist viel kuerzer, wobei dies natuerlich im vergleich zu anderen trails - in der chartreuse (naehe grenoble) wo ichs biken gelernt habe - kein "wahnsinnstrail fuer technikfans" ist. ok, die 2 treppen waren ganz nett ... da wir im regen runter sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowrokker (5. September 2006)

die tour wuerd ich auf keinen fall andersrum wie cebe fahren. haben zwar vielfaeltige deppen getroffen, die das machen, mais c absolument con !! dann darfste naemlich die schoenen trails zum seigne und ferret hochschieben, um dann auf schotter runterzu"flitzen". ausserdem muss man dann auch den trail von issert nach champex hochschieben. die tour andersrum zu fahren lohnt sich nur, wenn man von portalo nach la forclaz "spass" haben will. den hatten wir aber auch andersrum ;-)) naemlich aber portalo bis champex-le-bas ...


----------



## flowrokker (5. September 2006)

empfehlenswert ist auch ein kleiner schlenker ab les contamines: von dort auf piste hoch bis zum chalet du truc (grandiose aussicht auf die domes de miage, die auch mit ski ganz nett sind , dann runter auf trail zu den chalets de miage und von dort nach la villette. man sollte dabei nur vermeiden, in die gorges de la gruvaz zu fallen ... wem das noch nicht reicht, der faehrt am besten gleich nach der montblanc umrundung weiter nach la grave oder les 2 alpes, wo eine schoene abfahrt vom jandri bis zum lac du chambon auf euch wartet !!!!! allerdings ein trail mit "westalpencharakter" ...


----------



## ghostracer (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
auch wenn das Thema schon etwas älter ist: Ihr habt sicher noch die Erinnerungen von der Runde im Kopf 

Ich interessiere mich für die Auffahrt zum Col de Ferret und zwar von SÜDEN, also Courmayeur. Wir wollen eine Tour vom Watzmann an den Mt. Blanc fahren und dann noch von Courmayeur bis Martigny weiter. Deswegen würde ich gerne wissen wie viel Stunden ich bei der SÜDauffahrt zum Ferret hinauf etwa schieben muss.

Könnt ihr das vielleicht in etwa abschätzen? Ich kennt die Strecke ja als Downhill. Wäre für eine Orientierung bzgl. der Zeitplanung sehr dankbar!

Danke schonmal und ride on!!!


----------



## hermanicotiger (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo ghostracer, 

also ist wirklich schon lang her, aber so aus dem Kopf...

Geiler Trail ging mit richtig speed ca. 1 1/4 Std. abwärts, teils recht steil. Teilweise enge Kehren, Rinnen, immer wieder Felsbrocken bzw. Überquerungen von felsigen Bachläufen - also alles, was man so braucht und sich wünscht 
Eine der besten Abfahrten, die ich je gemacht hab. Auch wegen der Wahnsinns-Aussicht. Ich bin recht flott unterwegs, aber da einige der Kollegen da eher vorsichtiger waren und teilweise abstiegen, haben sie locker 15min. länger gebraucht.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ihr da nur wenige Abschnitte fahren könnt, den Rest schiebt. Werden schon ein paar Stündchen sein, je nachdem wie flott ihr seid. Kann mich erinnern, dass wir auf der Tour auch mal länger geschoben haben. Das Feld hat sich schon mal über 1km auseinandergezogen, so sind halt die Unterschiede.

So oder so, die Tour wird sicher klasse. Ich bin ganz neidisch und denk oft daran zurück, werds noch meinen Enkeln erzählen.

Ganz viel Spass und alles Gute, gebt Gummi!

Al


----------



## heckedotz (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hat evtl. noch jemand eine *GPS-Aufzeichnung von Mont Blanc Umrundungen?* Unter GPS-Tour Info gibt es ein, allerdings wäre es schön noch weitere von möglichen Alternativen zu haben?

Viele Grüße,
heckedotz


----------



## ironman75 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

meine Freundin und ich haben letztes Jahr auch die Mont Blanc Umrundung aus Achim Zahn´s Buch gefahren. Die Abfahrt vom Col de Ferret bis zum Refugio Elena dauerte ca. 1 Std. bis 1,15 Std, wobei wir auf keinen Fall das Maß sind. Ich denke ein guter Abfahrer fährt es in 45 min....wobei es sich schwer einschätzen lässt. Wir haben viel geschoben. Ich auch schon eine Zeit her.

Gps-Daten der kompletten Runde habe ich hier.

PN, dann schick ich sie zu.

Gruß

Ironman

P.S. Traumtour - abseits von den klassischen überlaufenen Alpencrossrouten. Uns wird es diesen Sommer wieder nach Frankreich verschlagen.


----------



## Long Pete (23. Mai 2009)

Rifugio Elena-Gran col ferret 60bis 75 min ohne stops.
Strasse bis elena oder TMB wanderroute la saxe-elena(schwierig +viel schieben in  diese richtung)


----------



## ghostracer (23. Mai 2009)

@ Long Pete: Vielen Dank, das ist genau die Info, die ich suche! 
Hast du das schon selber gemacht oder ist die Zeitangabe eine Vermutung? 
So wie sich das ließt ist dann wohl die TMB-Alternative bis Rifugio Elena keine wirklich lohnenswerte, oder? Das beste wäre dann wohl bis Elena auf Teer und dann schieben...


----------



## Long Pete (23. Mai 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## Long Pete (23. Mai 2009)

ghostracer schrieb:


> @ Long Pete: Vielen Dank, das ist genau die Info, die ich suche!
> Hast du das schon selber gemacht oder ist die Zeitangabe eine Vermutung?
> So wie sich das ließt ist dann wohl die TMB-Alternative bis Rifugio Elena keine wirklich lohnenswerte, oder? Das beste wäre dann wohl bis Elena auf Teer und dann schieben...


Selber gemacht. TMB alternative nur richtung nord sud empfehlenswert.
Aber ich weiss nicht wie schnel sie hochwandern, es sind mehr als 500hm mit einige kurze steilstucken, aber immer gutes pfad.
Vom rifigio Elena fast 100% schieben.
Col du bonhomme-refuge de bonhomme- refuge? -cornet de roselend uber ein grat wunderschon(viel besser wie col de joly).
TMB macht andersherum mehr sinn, nur die portalo etappe ist besser fahrbar andersherum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AundO (19. August 2009)

Hi,

ich bereite mich derzeit auch auf eine große Tour vor und habe mir für nächstes Jahr erst einmal eine MontBlanc Umrundung geplant.
Daher frage ich mich, ob jemand ein gutes Buch empfehlen kann, wo Touren und Trails um den Mont Blanc empfohlen werden. 
Oder gutes Kartenmaterial für dieses Gebiet.

Kann es bereits jetzt schon kaum erwarten 
Aber Vorbereitung muss sein.


----------



## Carsten (19. August 2009)

Achim Zahn hat da viel geschrieben. Beschreibungen zu seinen Büchern auf meiner HP.
Ansonsten schau mal bei www.alpenzorro.de
er war bei the Snake und beim Eoromax oft in der Gegend


----------



## hermanicotiger (19. August 2009)

Hi AundO, freu mich gleich mit Dir mit, wenn ich wieder zurückdenke....!
Hilfreiches Taschenbuch: "Outdoor - Der Weg ist das Ziel - Montblanc-Rundweg TMB" vom Conrad Stein Verlag. Karten:  Schweiz, "Sembracher Nr. 1325", sowie die Karten vom IGN (Institute Geographique National) Nr. 3532ET, 3532OT, 3531ET und 3630OT. Am besten, du suchst Dir einen Karten Spezialladen in deiner Region (ich kenn nur den in München) und nimmst Einblick in die Karten. Aber mit den o.a. Karten kamen wir super zurecht (bis auf eine ganz kleine Ecke die ganze TMB drauf). Viel Spass bei der Vorbereitung, Albert


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2009)

Wer Interesse hat, kann von mir die Tourbeschreibung der Mont-Blanc-Runde aus dem Mountainbike-Magazin haben.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## H33 (20. August 2009)

Wer nach der Beschreibung von Zahn fährt kann auch oberhalb von Bourg St. Maurice dann nicht über Schotter Richtung Schießplatz (Schießanzeigen unbedingt beachten) sondern bei dem kleinen Weiler an der Kapelle über den Wanderweg (in IGN 25.000er Karte gestrichelt und markiert) abfahren. Finde ich lohnender als den Abstecher zum Fort de la Platte. Bei konkretem Interesse kann ich ganauen Namen auf der Karte nachschauen. 
Wer in Bourg St. Maurice übernachtet und/oder Zeit hat, hann mit der Standseilbahn nach Les Arcs fahren und über die markierte schwarze Bikepiste abfahren. Ich fand beides 2008 spassig

Grüße H33


----------



## Meri66 (22. August 2009)

Wir haben eine umdundung 2006 wie folgt gemacht:

1. Etappe - 64 km, 3100 Hm: Orsieres - Grand Col Ferret - Courmayeur - Val Veny - Rifugio Elisabetta Soldini - Col de la Seigne - Les Mottets

2. Etappe - 51 km, 1380 Hm: Les Mottets --- Cormet de Roselend- Beaufort - Hauteluce - Col de Saisies

3. Etappe - 72 km, 2000 Hm: Col de Saisies - Col du Joly - La Villette - Col de Voza - Chamonix - Argentiere

4. Etappe - 26 km, 1200 Hm: Argentiere - Le Tour - Col de Balme - Trient - Col de la Forclaz - Martigny 

Insgesamt sind es knapp 7700 Höhenmeter auf ca. 220 km, mit 3 Übernachtungen in: 
1. Refuge les Mottets (Berghütte mit HP; 38 Euro)
2. Herberge in les Saisies (Gasthof mit HP 25 Euro)
3. Argerntiere (Hotel mit HP 45 Euro)

Fazit: In 5 Tagen ist es sicherlich gemütlicher - würde ich auch empfehlen - die ganze Tour ging zimmlich konditionell an das Eingemachte! Landschaftlich: SENSATIONEL !


----------



## Surfmoe (15. September 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wer Interesse hat, kann von mir die Tourbeschreibung der Mont-Blanc-Runde aus dem Mountainbike-Magazin haben.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Hi Daniel,

koenntest du mir die schicken? Keine Ahnung von wann das Magazin war, ichhabs jedenfalls nicht und wuerde die Tour gerne in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## beat_63 (16. September 2009)

Zur Info
Vorschau Bike 11/2009, erscheint 13. Oktober 2009

Der immer weiÃe Berg
Einmal rund um den Mont Blanc â ein Bike-Abenteuer im XXL-Format.

Bin schon jetzt auf den Artikel gespannt
Gruss, Beat


----------



## H33 (16. September 2009)

das Teergefahre am Roseland kann man verringern, wenn man nach der Staumauer auf den Col du Pre fährt und dann auf einer der markierten (rot und schwarz) VTT Strecken nach Beaufort abfährt. 

Vorsicht bei einer der Beschreibungen bleiben die nach dem Forclaz auf dem original TMB, da ist viel schieben oder Supertechnik (auch berauf) angesagt!

Es gibt hier eine alten Thread, da sind fast alle  möglichen Varianten beschrieben

Grüße H33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (23. September 2009)

Da mir die Beschreibungen hier im Thread sehr bei der Ausarbeitung meiner Route geholfen haben, mÃ¶chte ich mit meinen Erfahrungen nicht hinter dem Berg halten ;-)
Verfasst von meinem Mitfahrer, der hier als bergradlfahrer1 aktiv ist:
Eine geballtes Programm voller Trails in ungewohnter LÃ¤nge und Dichte, garniert mit traumhaften Blicken, und einigen knackigen Anstiegen! Bis auf eine Ausnahme am Col du Brevent fast alles fahrbar!

Tag 1: Martigny - Champex (16 km, 900 hm)
Martigny Richtung PaÃstraÃe Gr.St.Bernard, bei Les Valettes Abzweig StraÃe Richtung Lac de Champex. Angehme Auffahrt mit moderater Steigung (ca. 900 hm, Teer, ca. 6%). Kurz vor PaÃhÃ¶he Ãbernachtung in Gite Bon Abri (sehrr gut). http://www.gite-bonabri.com/

Tag 2: Champex - Col du Grand Ferret - Pre St.Didier - La Thuile - Colle di Chavannes - Rifugio Elisabetta Soldini (83 km, 3200 hm)

Kurze Auffahrt zum Lac de Champex - Abfahrt Ã¼ber Forst-/Teerstr. Ri Orsieres. Angeblich gibt es auf der Westseite des Sees einen herrlichen Trail mit anschlieÃend anpruchsvoller Abfahrt (leidr nicht gefunden). Ab Orsieres mit moderatem Anstieg abwechselnd auf TMB Weg / StraÃe bis kurz unterhalb  Les Ars Dessous, hier am Parkplatz beginnt der Anstieg Ã¼ber die Alm La Peule zum Col du Grand Ferret (700 hm, 11% durchschn., ca. 3 Rampen mit >20%, alles jedoch mit konzentriertem Krafteinsatz fahrbar). Herrliche Trailabfahrt mit kleinen technischen Herausforderungen auf kleinen Wanderwegen Ã¼ber Rifugio Elena nach Courmayeur. Weiter nach Pre St Didier, hier auf der PaÃstraÃe zum Col du Pt St Bernard bis La Thuile. Ca. 2 km hinter La Thuile Abzweig nach rechts Richtung Orgere / Porassey in das Val die Chavannes. Anfangs sehr gute, dann immer schlechter werdende -aber immer noch einwandfrei fahrbare- ForsstraÃe mit moderater Steigung bis zum Colle die Chavannes (ab la Thuile 760 hm, 7,4%, max. 15%). Nach 50 hm beginnt eine perfekte, einfache Trailabfahrt mit einigen Spitzkehren bis zur Rifugio Elisabetta Soldini (sehr gute CAI HÃ¼tte) http://www.alpioccidentali.it/escursioni/Soldini_rifugio.htm

Tag 3: Rifugio Elisabetta Soldini - Col de la Seigne - les Chapieux - Cormet de Roselend - Refuge du Plan de la Lai / Plan Mya - Col du Coin - Cormet d'Arreches - Arreches (2000 hm, 55 km)

Kurze Auffahrt mit wenigen Schiebe-/TragestÃ¼cken zum Col de la Seigne (420 hm, 12%). Von hier aus traumhafte Blicke auf die Gletscherwelt des Mont Blanc Massifs, sowie  Startpunkt fÃ¼r einen durchgehend fahrbaren Wiesentrail bis nach Villes des Glaciers. Dann TeerstraÃe bis les Chapieux, Abzweig nach rechts auf die PaÃstraÃe zum Cormet de Roselend (einfach, 380 hm, 6,3%). PaÃstraÃe ca.3 km abfahren, dann an der Refuge du Plan de la Lai nach links zur Alm Plan Mya abbiegen und von nun ab dem GR5 folgen. Nach ca. 200 hm beginnt ein HÃ¶hentrail oberhalb des lac du Roselend. Auf HÃ¶he des sÃ¼dl. Seeendes Abzweig in ForststraÃe zum Col du Coin. Anfangs steil, dann bis kurz hinter die Alm Chalet du Coin problemlos fahrbar. Die letzten 150 hm Tragen. Ab hier Trailabfahrt mit einigen Stufen, leicht verblockt, aber fahrbar bis Refuge du Coin / Cormet d'Arreches. Nach ca. 1 km auf der FortstraÃe biegt rechts ein Wanderweg ab. Hier beginnt ein ewig langer, vollstÃ¤ndig fahrbarer, nicht enden wollender Wiesentrail, derâ¦.man mÃ¶chte es kaum glaubenâ¦.an einem Badesee endet (Lac du St Guerin). StraÃenabfahrt nach Arreches.

Tag 4: Arreches - Beaufort  - Les Saisies - Col de Very - Col du Joly - Col de la Fenetre - Chalet de Nant Borrant (2000 hm, 48 km)

Auf TeerstraÃe angehme Auffahrt Ã¼ber Beaufort, Hauteluce nach Les Saisies (700 hm, 6%). Am Ortsende Les Saisies rechts ab dem VTT Weg 7 folgen. ZunÃ¤chts weiter auf TeerstraÃe / FortstraÃe hoch bis kurz unterhalb des Mont Clocher (1950 m), dann auf Panoramaweg bis zum Col du Very queren. AnschlieÃend Trailabfahrt bis zur AuffahrtstraÃe zum Col du Joly, dieser folgen. Am Col du Joly rechts ab zum Col du Fenetre. Anfangs noch fahrbar, dann ca. 200 hm Tragen. Lohn fÃ¼r das TragestÃ¼ck: nach ca. 100 hm bergab Tragen wieder eine -diesmal anpruchsvolle, leicht verblockte- Trailbabfahrt Richtung Chalet de Nant Borrant. Empfehlenswerte, private gefÃ¼hrte HÃ¼tte! http://refugenantborrant.lescontamines.com

Tag 5: Chalet de Nant Borrant - Les Contamines - Tresse - La Vilette - Col du Voza - Charousse - Les Bouchards - Servoz - Ayere - Refuge Moede Anterne (45 km, 2200 hm)

Abfahrt Ã¼ber ForststraÃe nach Les Contamines, dem Tal bis Tresse folgen, dann rechts ab nach La Vilette. Hier beginnt der Anstieg zum Col du Voza. Immer fahrbar trotz zahlreicher Rampen bis zu 30% bei einer LÃ¤nge von 100 m. Auf PaÃhÃ¶he links ab ca. weitere 100 hm auf ForstraÃe bergauf. (Gesamt 750 hm, lÃ¤ngere Anstiege mit durchschnittl. 15%). Hier beginnt ein steiler, mal wieder herrlciher Waldtrail, der -je nach FahrkÃ¶nnen- vollstÃ¤ndig bis ins Tal fahrbar ist. In Servoz beginnt der Anstieg zur Refuge Moede Anterne. Anfags noch angenehme TeerstraÃe, dann ab Wanderparkplatz zum Lac Vert beginnt ein hammerharter Anstieg Ã¼ber Lac Vert, Ayeres zur Refuge Moede Anterne. Teilweise grober Schotter in Verbindung mit permanent heftigen Rampen sowei die gesamte LÃ¤nge des Anstieg fordern enorm. Dennoch ist bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen alles fahrbar, notfalls mal ein SteilstÃ¼ck auslassen und schieben. (Gesamt 1200 hm, lÃ¤ngere Abschnitte mit Ã¼ber 12%, nie unter 8%, giftige Rampen Ã¼ber 20%). Stets herrlicher Panoramablick zum Mont Blanc. Die Refuge Moede Anterne ist sehr gut! http://www.haute-savoie-tourisme.or...montagne/8189-495,refuge-de-moede-anterne.htm

Tag 6: Refuge Moede Anterne - Col du Brevent - Chamonix / Les Praz - Argentiere - Col de Balme (40 km, 2100 hm)
Zum Tagesauftakt gibt's zunÃ¤chst einen Wiesentrail mit wenigen leicht verblockten Passagen dem GR5 bergab bis auf ca. 1600 m. Von hier ab beginnt ein ca. 1,5 h langes TragestÃ¼ck Ã¼ber 700 hm hinauf zum Col du Brevent. Am Col sind nochmal ca. 200 hm hinunter zu tragen. Wer es wagt, kann auch fahrenâ¦Ab der Bergstation Plan Praz zunÃ¤chst links / Ri Nord halten und dem Wanderweg TMB ca. 1 km folgen. Die FahrstraÃe queren und dem kleinen steilen Wanderweg hinab nach Les Praz folgen. Steile Trailabfahrt mit wenigen verblockten Passagen im oberen Bereich. Die letzten 700 hm sind einfach eine GenuÃtrailabfahrt. Ab Chamonix der StraÃe zum Col d'Argentiere folgen. Hinter Argentiere nach Montroc, Le Tour zum Col de Balme abbiegen. Ab der Talstation bis zum Chalet de Charamillon wieder eine FahrstraÃe mit extremen Rampen (ca. 300 hm, 16%), aber alles fahrbar. AnschlieÃend wesentlich entspannender Ã¼ber den Col de Posette hinauf zum Col de Balme. In der Refuge de Balme ist die Zeit seit letzten Jahrhundert wohl stehengeblieben. Spartanisch einfach! Achtung: es 2 HÃ¼tten "la Balme"! http://www.refuges.info/point/341/gite-d-etape/mont-blanc/structure-d-accueil-du-col-de-balme/

Tag 7: Col de Balme - Martigny (16 km â¦bis auf 150 hm Gegenanstieg ca.1600 hm nur bergab!!)
Ein SpaÃ-Trail bergab bis kurz unterhalb der Col de La Forclaz, ab dem Col de La Forclaz entweder dem Wanderweg nach Martigny folgen oder einfach mal eine Highspeedabfahrt auf der PaÃstraÃe genieÃen )




Dem kann ich eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufÃ¼gen. Den Abstecher Ã¼ber den Col du Brevent wÃ¼rde ich trotz der etwas lÃ¤ngeren Tragepassage immer wieder machen, da das Panorama einfach super ist und die Abfahrt toll.
Insgesamt habe ich noch nirgendwo in den Ostalpen so ein geballtes Feuerwerk an tollen Trails und sehr krÃ¤ftezehrenden Uphills gefunden. (Also eine Menge zu schieben, wenn man nicht wirklich fit ist.) Ganz zu schweigen vom Panorama. 
PS: Tracks kann ich bei Bedarf zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen. Aber aus der oben genannten Beschreibung dÃ¼rfte alles klar werden, und wenn nicht, ist es gerade das Salz in der Suppe, neue Wege zu probieren.


----------



## emvau (24. September 2009)

danke für den ausführlichen bericht, karstb!
möchte das so ähnlich auch mal machen.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (24. September 2009)

@ karstb
Danke für deinen tollen Bericht und für die Tracks...


----------



## karstb (26. September 2009)

Wegen der vielen Nachfragen habe ich den Track hochgeladen: http://de.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=546370


----------



## Mugh (16. Oktober 2009)

beat_63 schrieb:


> Zur Info
> Vorschau Bike 11/2009, erscheint 13. Oktober 2009
> 
> Der immer weiße Berg
> ...


 

Hi, habe mir gerade das neue "bike" Magazin gegönnt, da steht leider nix  über Mont Blanc oder ähnliches. 

Oder gibt es etwa noch eine MTB Zeitung fast gleichen Namens?

Naja, lese ich eben etwas über die Eifel ;-)

Mugh


----------



## Miss Neandertal (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mont Blanc-Biker,

wir werden im Sommer die Umrundung starten, aber ich suche noch nach teerarmen VArianten mit mehr Biss 

Einige Antworten auf meine Überlegungen habe ich bereits hier erfahren, aber eine bleibt noich offen!!

Ist jemand schon ab Col de la Forclaz die TMB-Route weiter über den Bovine und weiter nach Champex d´en Bas gefahren? Habe mir die Sache mal bei Google-Earth angeschaut, kann aber nicht genau sehen, wie befahrbar/steil die ganze Sache ist.

Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long Pete (25. Januar 2010)

Forclaz-bovine bergauf 85% schieben,
bergab nach champex zuerst super single track bis hutte mit aussicht auf verbier, dan noch +- 1 bis 2km fahrbare singletrack, nachher downhill der schon zu fuss ab und zu unangenehm ist. +-1 stunde wanderspass
Weiter unten zuerst piste+asfalstrasse, später wieder fahrbare singletrack(nicht komplet fahrbar).
Aber zeitbedarf gleich wie asfalt alternativ, so offroad variante auch wegen aussicht einfach beste wahl.


----------



## heckedotz (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
wir sind die Tour letztes Jahr auch gefahren/gegangen. Kann mich dem Vorredner anschließen.
Der Teil Forclaz-Champex ist überwiegend nur zu Fuß machbar, dauert etwa 2-3 Stunden. 
Allerdings grandiose Aussicht auf Rhonetal und Martigny (nicht Verbier!).

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch GPS-Daten liefern (PM).

Viele Grüße,
heckedotz


----------



## Miss Neandertal (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

danke für die präzisen und ehrlichen Antworten - gedacht habe ich es mir schon fast. 
Werde mal in unsere Teilnehmer-Runde fragen, ob jemand auf so viel Schiebespaß Lust hat oder wir nicht doch besser Straße außen herum fahren!

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind, wie sieht eigentlich die Auffahrt und Überfahrt ab dem Lac de la Gittaz aus Richtung Col du Joly?! - wir möchten da rüber und usn die Straße über Beaufort schenken und direkt zum Col du Joly!

Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## karstb (26. Januar 2010)

Du kannst die Asphaltabfahrt hinter dem Lac de Roselend auch umgehen, indem du links abbiegst und die Runde etwas aufbohrst, statt sie abzukürzen. Mein Track ist weiter oben in diesem Faden zu finden. War ein landschaftlich sehr schöner Weg ohne große Schieberei.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (27. Januar 2010)

Ja, habe ich bereits gelesen, danke!
Werden aber die Abkürzung nehmen, da wir kein Bock auf Asphalt über Beaufort... haben.

Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## corfrimor (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau und ich wollen im Juli ebenfalls den Mont Blanc umrunden. 

Nun steht in der BIKE 12/09 (Bericht zur Mont Blanc-Umrundung), daß es einen schönen Alpweg vom Lac de la Gittaz gibt, der "in zwanzig Kehren" auf eine Hochebene führt (La Grande Pierrière?) von der aus man weiter zum Col de la Joly gelangt. (Fände ich besser als die Asphaltroute über Beaufort / Hauteluce / Val Joly)

Problem: Ich kann diesen Weg auf meiner Karte (1:60.000) nicht finden 

Weiß jemand, wo dieser ominöse Weg verläuft und wie der so ist? 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Ich seh' gerade, daß Annette die gleiche Frage gestellt hat; hab's wohl gerade etwas mit den Augen ...


----------



## Miss Neandertal (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Corfrimor,

genau den Pfad werden wir auch einschlagen. Also auf der Mont-Blanc-Karte von IGN ist er drauf. Guck aber einfach bei Google-Earth, da kannst du auch den Verlauf ablesen. 
Dürfte einfach zu finden sein!

vielleicht sieht man sich 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß
Ciao
Annette


----------



## corfrimor (10. Juni 2010)

Hi Annette,

wäre nett, wenn wir uns über den Weg liefen. Wann geht Ihr denn? Wir werden die Tour in der zweiten Juli-Hälfte unternehmen.

Was den Trail angeht, da steh' ich immer noch auf dem Schlauch. 

Auf der Karte (habe auch die Mont Blanc Karte von IGN) sehe ich nur die Serpentinen (würde ja passen), die vom Nordost-Ende des Lac de la Gittaz in nördlicher Richtung nach "Lintru" hinaufgehen. Von dort biegt der Weg nach Ost / Nord-Ost ab und endet bei Weilern oder Almen namens "Entre Deux Nants" bzw. "les Crêtets" (westl. vom Col de la Gitte und südlich von einer Hochebene, die wohl "la Grand Pierrière" heißt. 

Vom Col du Joly im Norden führt auch tatsächlich ein Pfad zu dieser Hochebene, endet dort aber ca. 2 km nördlich von besagten Weilern oder Almen "Entre Deux Nants" bzw. "les Crêtets". Zwischen diesen beiden Endpunkten scheint das Gelände weglos zu sein. Und auch auf Google Earth kann ich einen durchgehenden Pfad nicht entdecken. 

Könntest Du mir vielleicht kurz beschreiben, wo dieser Weg langführt?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## tintinMUC (11. Juni 2010)

guckst du hier .. hab den part schnell zusammengeklickt auf Basis der *Pays du Mont Blanc aus der IGN Rando Edition* .. sollte passen

Weiss denn jemand wie es im Augenblick da unten mit Schnee aussieht? In Wieweit sind die Pässe auf der Runde denn schon befahrbar?


----------



## corfrimor (11. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank, der Herr!

Wie's mit dem Schnee aktuell aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht. Bis zur zweiten Julihälfte wird er aber hoffentlich weg sein.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Ich werd' mich in nächster Zeit vermutlich noch mit ein paar weiteren Frage zwecks Routenplanung an Euch wenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## immense90 (12. Juni 2010)

Plane ebenfalls Ende Juli die Rundfahrt in Angriff zu nehmen. Welche Variante genau weiss ich derzeit allerdings noch nicht.

Bin bisher alle meine Touren altehrwürdig mit gewöhnlichem Kartenaterial gefahren. Für diese Tour plane ich den Umstieg auf ein GPS-Gerät. Die passende Hardware meine ich bereits in dem Garmin Edge 705 gefunden zu haben. 
Was das Kartenmaterial betrifft fehlt mir allerdings komplett der Überblick. 
Daher meine Frage: Welche digitalen Karten werden für diese Tour benötigt? Sind die Originalkarten von Garmin etc. notwendig oder gibt es auch frei verfügbare (openmaps) die für diese Tour geeignet sind. Wie hoch sind die ungefähren Kosten?

Über eine kurze Info würde ich mich sehr freuen.

MfG

immense


----------



## corfrimor (12. Juni 2010)

Hi immense90,

Garmin Karten sind nicht unbedingt nötig und teuer, dafür aber wirklich gut. Etwas unglücklich ist, daß Du für die Mont Blanc-Umrundung Karten für die Schweiz (~ 300 ), Italien (~ 170 ) und Frankreich (~ 279  oder 129 , wenn du nur den Ausschnitt Süd-Ost-Frankreich nimmst) bräuchtest. Das ist 'ne Menge Geld. Ob bzw. wieviel man billiger wegkommt, wenn man sich auf ebay umschaut, weiß ich nicht.

Ich persönlich verwende die kostenlosen Karten von openmtbmap.org . Die sind zwar lange nicht so detailliert und schön wie die Garmin-Karten, haben mir bislang aber immer gereicht. Wie gut sie speziell für die Mont Blanc-Tour geeignet sind, kann ich Dir aber erst Ende Juli sagen 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## immense90 (14. Juni 2010)

Hi corfrimor,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Hilfe.

Das ist wirklich eine Menge Geld. Kannst du denn aus Erfahrung vllt. sagen, ob man in jedem Fall auch das "normale" Kartenmaterial zusätzlich zum GPS benötigt? Meine eigentliche Überlegung war nämlich: Bevor ich ca. 80  für normale Karten ausgebe (für diese Region ist bei mir leider nichts an Karten vorhanden), kann ich mir auch gleich ein neues GPS gönnen. Andernfalls geht die Rechnung ja leider gar nicht auf! 

Wärst du wohl so nett und würdest mir mal die Links zu den entsprechend benötigten "freien" Karten posten? Wie gesagt: Komplettes Neuland für mich und würde mir gerne mal einen ersten Überblick verschaffen. 

Schöne Grüße und besten Dank 

immense


----------



## corfrimor (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo immense90,

ich habe immer auch normales Kartenmaterial dabei. Zum einen, weil man auf der Papierkarte einen viel besseren Ãberblick hat, beispielsweise wenn man nach Alternativrouten sucht, und zum anderen, weil das GPS ja auch mal ausfallen kann. 

Ob zusÃ¤tzliche Papierkarten nun wirklich notwendig sind? Hmm, solange das GPS funktioniert (bei mir hat's bislang immer funktioniert) braucht man sie fÃ¼r die reine Navigation nicht. Aber ich wÃ¼rde trotzdem eher auf das GPS als auf die Papierkarten verzichten. Am besten finde ich allerdings die Kombination aus beidem 

Kostenlose Karten fÃ¼rs GPS und gute Tutorials fÃ¼r Einsteiger gibt's auf http://openmtbmap.org/de/ .

Ãbrigens gibt es auch von Garmin billigeres Kartenmaterial. Dieses ist dann auf SD-Karten gespeichert (statt auf CD) und lÃ¤Ãt sich nur im GPS-GerÃ¤t, nicht aber auf dem PC verwenden. 

Vorteil: Deutlich billiger. Auf ebay bekommt man z.B. eine kombinierte Garminkarte fÃ¼r Ãsterreich, die Schweiz und Italien fÃ¼r ~ 50 oder 60 â¬. Ich weiÃ jetzt nicht, was die SD-Karte fÃ¼r Frankreich kostet, aber alles in allem werden die digitalen Garmin-Karten fÃ¼r die Mont Blanc-Umrundung vermutlich nicht Ã¼ber 100 â¬ kosten.

Nachteil: Man kann die Digitalkarten eben nicht auf dem heimischen Computer fÃ¼r die Tourenplanung verwenden. Ich selbst Ã¼berlege gerade, mir die SD-Karten zu besorgen und am PC einfach weiter die kostenlosen openmtbmaps zu benutzen. Bislang scheint mir das die beste Kombination zu sein.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

corfrimor


----------



## immense90 (15. Juni 2010)

Hi corfrimor,

nochmals besten Dank. Hast mir schon mal sehr weitergeholfen. 
Ich denke ich werde vorerst auf ein GPS verzichten und mir die normalen IGN Karten der Region zulegen. 

Wie dem auch sei: Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall noch eine erfolgreiche Vorbereitung und viel Spaß auf der Tour. 
Welche Route ich genau fahren werde weiss ich derzeit noch nicht. Werde aber sicher im Vorhinein noch mal das ein oder andere mal hier posten. Würd mich freuen, wenn man sich im Vorhinein noch mal ein wenig austauschen könnte.

Beste Grüße 

immense


----------



## tranquillity (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Auch wir planen eine Umrundung des Mont-Blanc Ende Juli. Hat denn jemand von euch die GPS-Daten zu der BIKE-Tour aus Heft 12/09. Auf deren Seite ist leider nichts zu finden.

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## tche (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

haben auch Blut geleckt und wollen von Martigny über Grd. Col Ferret, Rifugio Elena, Col Malatra zum Fenetre du Durand und weiter nach Verbier (so wie Achim Zahn, nur anders herum). Danach soll's weitergehen über die Cristalp-Strecke nach Grimentz und weiter nach Zermatt und Aletschgletscher...

Wir finden nirgens im Netz eine gps.-Tour für das Stück zwischen Mont Blanc und Grand Combin. 

Ist jemand von Euch schoneinmal auf diesem Stück unterwegs gewesen und kann Unkünfte empfehlen bzw. einen gps-Track zur Verfügung stellen?

VG Claudi und Hart'l


----------



## pedale3 (15. Juli 2010)

...mit Fahrrad?


----------



## tche (16. Juli 2010)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceromi (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

wir möchten demnächst auch mal die Mont Blanc Umrundung angehen und deswegen habe ich heute ein wenig nach Touren mit GPS Daten recherchiert. Habe dabei die hier bereits erwähnte Variante aus dem Bike Magazin gefunden. Bericht als pdf Datei und gps Daten stehen kostenlos zur Verfügung:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3135

Wir würden gerne eine 4 Tage Tour daraus machen. Weiß jemand schon, wie man diese Tour sinnvoll (bzgl. Übernachtungen) in vier Etappen einteilen kann?

Grüße,
ceromi


----------



## tiegerbaehr (22. Juli 2010)

Den ersten Tag wird man wohl so lassen müssen: ein Anstieg von 480 auf 2540 (Col de Ferret), dann Abfahrt bis Courmayeur. Vorher zu halten auf der Abfahrt macht nicht wirklich viel Sinn.
Von Courmayeur aus dann bis zum Lac de Roselend hat man 2 Anstiege (1260 - 2520 und 1560 - 1970) Dort wäre ein Stopp sinnvoll - am See allerdings hab ich noch nix gefunden. Nähere Orte liegen dann wieder ca. 500 m tiefer, da müsste man suchen.

Solltest Du was finden zum Übernachten, bitte hier posten!


----------



## ceromi (23. Juli 2010)

Habe was gefunden und zwar direkt am Lac de Roselend:

http://www.chaletderoselend.fr/contact.php

Und damit die erste Etappe nicht zu lang und die zweite zu kurz wird würde ich nach dem Col de Ferret im Chalet Elena übernachten (macht Sinn, weil die Abfahrt nach Courmayeur schwierig ist und wohl ein paar Tragepassagen hat). Die letzte Übernachtung wäre dann in Chamonix, bevor es dann zurück nach Martigny geht. Ich denke diese Einteilung gibt vier relativ gleichmäßige und gut machbare Etappen.


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Nun steht in der BIKE 12/09 (Bericht zur Mont Blanc-Umrundung), daß es einen schönen Alpweg vom Lac de la Gittaz gibt, der "in zwanzig Kehren" auf eine Hochebene führt (La Grande Pierrière?) von der aus man weiter zum Col de la Joly gelangt. (Fände ich besser als die Asphaltroute über Beaufort / Hauteluce / Val Joly)
> 
> Weiß jemand, wo dieser ominöse Weg verläuft und wie der so ist?
> 
> ...



Ich war mit der Dame beim Umrunden.  Die Auffahrt sieht so aus, GPS Track siehe Anlage.







Die weglose Strecke ist mit orangen Holzpfählen und Steinen markiert, dürfte bei Nebel oder Wolken nicht leicht zu finden sein..

Einen kurzen Bericht zu unserer Umrundung gibts hier.


----------



## tche (11. August 2010)

Wow!

Nochmal zum Col Malatra: hier der Auszug aus dem Tagesbericht:

"
Die Nacht war trotz Massenquartier recht ruhig. Kurz nach 7 sitzen wir am Frühstückstisch, es gibt nur Cornflakes, Brot, Butter und Marmelade. Umso schneller sind wir fertig, steigen aufs Rad und nehmen den Wanderweg. Entgegen der Empfehlung der deutschen Wanderer, die gestern noch im Rifugio waren. Teilweise schieben wir, aber das eine oder andere fahrbare Stück ist auch dabei. Unten angekommen, und das bedeutet irgendetwas über 1600m begrüßt uns die Schiebe- und Tragepassage mit einem freundlichen Hallo, die Uhr zeigt 9:07. Am Rifugio Bernotti, knapp auf über 2000m, legen wir eine kleine Pause ein. Die Kinder, die am Einstieg aus dem Bus gestiegen sind, sitzen hier mit einer Art Pfarrer vor der Hütte und beten. Die nächsten 300hm schieben wir komplett, im Gegensatz zu den 100 fahrbaren Streckenmetern am Einstieg. Nun erreichen wir ein Plateau, der Mont Blanc thront im Hintergrund. Auch die anderen von gestern bereits bekannten Gletscher geben eine gute Figur ab und animieren zur einen oder anderen Fotopause. Auf der Hochebene läuft es ganz gut, es kilometert erstmals. Wasserversorgungstechnisch gibt es auch genügend Versorgungsmöglichkeiten. Am Fuße des Finalanstiegs rasten wir erneut mit Energieriegel und Hanuta. Von oben kommen uns 2 Biker entgegen... Wir staunen nicht schlecht. Gestaunt haben die uns entgegenkommenden Wanderer sicher auch, als die uns die Bikes hochwuchten sahen. Denn nichts anderes war es. Steil, geröllig, kräftezehrend. Öfter schiebe ich vor, lege das Rad hin und gehe ein Stück zurück, um Claudis Bike zu übernehmen. Die Durchquerung einzelner Schneefelder ist mittlerweile schon fast Routine. Gegen Ende hin wird es brutal steil. Der Pass misst keinen Meter Breite zwischen den einzelnen Gesteinsspitzen, die man Gipfel nennen könnte. Auf der anderen Seite erwarten uns extreme erste Meter beim Abstieg. Mit Seil und Eisenstufen jonglieren wir die Bikes und uns die ersten 20m gen Tal. Äußerst grenzwertig, sehr steil, sehr gefährlich. Es folgen 2 größere Schneefelder und endlich - es ist schon fast 17Uhr -können wir mal wieder aufsitzen! Der Weg nach unten macht Spaß, ist aber sehr anspruchsvoll. Trotzdem rollt es gut, und ja, irgendwie haben sich die Anstrengungen auch gelohnt. So ein bisschen zumindest. Wir sind beide ziemlich fertig, nehmen das erstbeste Hotel, essen noch was und gut ist. Was für ein Tag, welch Panorama, welch krasse Strecke! Westalpen, wie man sie sich vorstellt."


----------



## powderJO (17. August 2010)

hola,

auch wir spielen gerade mal wieder mit dem gedanken einer mt. blanc-umrundung. habe mittlerweile alle berichte gelsen, alle fotos gesehen und die lust steigt täglich. die frage, die sich stellt: kommt man auf der strecke ohne massenlager aus? oder muss man es zwangsläufig in kauf nehmen, sich mit dutzenden schnarchnasen und stinkfüssen ;-) das lager zu teilen? 

irgendeine idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biking_Flow (17. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> die frage, die sich stellt: kommt man auf der strecke ohne massenlager aus? oder muss man es zwangsläufig in kauf nehmen, sich mit dutzenden schnarchnasen und stinkfüssen ;-) das lager zu teilen?
> 
> irgendeine idee?


Na also gezwungenermassen musst du natürlich nicht im Labor übernachten, da musst du die Unterkünfte einfach ins Tal verlegen, z.B. im Val Ferret, in Courmayer, Chamonix, etc.
Auf den Hütten dürfte es schwierig bis unmöglich sein, das Rifugio Elisabetta Soldini z.B. ist so klein, dass es sogar in zwei Schichten Essen gibt. Und vor allem im August ist die Route auch sehr gut mit Wanderern frequentiert, die alle dort übernachten wollen.

Lager oder nicht, es ist eine sehr schöne Runde, viel Spaß dort!


----------



## powderJO (17. August 2010)

Biking_Flow schrieb:


> Na also gezwungenermassen musst du natürlich nicht im Labor übernachten, da musst du die Unterkünfte einfach ins Tal verlegen, z.B. im Val Ferret, in Courmayer, Chamonix, etc.



die frage ist, ob es dann noch eine sinnvolle etappeneinteilung gibt. werde mich mal hinsetzen am we mit der tour vom karstb und durchrechnen, ob sich dann noch sinnvolle etappenlängen ergeben.


----------



## karstb (17. August 2010)

Bzgl. Rif. E. Soldini: Das mit dem Essen in Schichten stimmt, aber trotzdem hatte ich im Massenlager die gesamte obere Etage der ca. 6-8 Stockbetten für mich alleine. Unten lagen sie aus irgendeinem Grunde dicht an dicht. Insgesamt sicher kein Charakteristikum der Route, dass es absolut überlaufen ist. Ich hatte es mir voller vorgestellt (und auf anderen Routen schon ganz andere Erlebnisse gehabt, z.B. nicht zu öffnende Fenster im Massenlager bei >35°C oder kein Platz für den eigenen Rucksack). Alle Übernachtungen im Tal? Dann fehlt doch was, oder?


----------



## on any sunday (18. August 2010)

Ist die Frage, was du als Massenlager bezeichnest. Im Rifugio Elena haben wir die Nacht wirklich mit 40 anderen Leuten in Stockbetten verbracht. Man kann dort allerdings auch in 2 Bett Zimmern nächtigen. In den restlichen Hütten hatten wir praktisch immer ein Einzelzimmer, da wir zu fünft unterwegs waren.

Man wurde also nur von den bekannten Schnarchnasen und Stinkfüssen belästigt.


----------



## powderJO (18. August 2010)

das es im elena doppelzimmer hat, habe ich schon gesehen ;-). 
hüttenübernachtungen haben zwar schon ihren reiz, aber auf massenlager kann ich mittlerweile gut verzichten, wenn es sich umgehen lässt. bin irgendwie aus dem alter raus, in dem man ein einziges klo und eine einzige eiskalte dusche für > 50 leute romantisch findet. 
dazu kommt: wir werden erst mitte september aufbrechen - und da hat schon längst nicht mehr jede hütte geöffnet.



@karstb: siehst du auf deiner route die möglichkeit, sinnvolle etappen zu planen mit übernachtungen im tal?


----------



## powderJO (19. August 2010)

da die route von karstb wohl die interessanteste ist für uns noch mal die frage:



powderJO schrieb:


> @karstb: siehst du auf deiner route die möglichkeit, sinnvolle etappen zu planen mit übernachtungen im tal?



wäre cool, könntest du (oder jemand anderers, der die route kennt) kurz deine einschätzung posten.


----------



## karstb (19. August 2010)

Das sollte sicherlich gehen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind wir öfters durch Ortschaften gekommen. Am besten, du schaust dir das auf der Karte an - ich kenne je deine Anforderungen auch nicht genau. Wenn bei dir Etappen zwischen 1000 und 4000Hm passen, geht es sogar hundertprozentig ;-)
Bsp: Martigny - Courmayeur - Beaufort - St Gervais Les Bains - Chamonix - Martigny.


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2010)

karstb schrieb:


> Das sollte sicherlich gehen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind wir öfters durch Ortschaften gekommen. Am besten, du schaust dir das auf der Karte an - ich kenne je deine Anforderungen auch nicht genau. Wenn bei dir Etappen zwischen 1000 und 4000Hm passen, geht es sogar hundertprozentig ;-)
> Bsp: Martigny - Courmayeur - Beaufort - St Gervais Les Bains - Chamonix - Martigny.



danke. mal sehen was die karten sagen. 1000 - 4000 hm würden sich bei mir schon ausgehen denke ich - nur laufe ich dann gefahr von der mitfahrerin erschlagen zu werden ...

... nein im ernst - etappenlängen bis 2500 fände ich am schönsten - da hat man auch genaug zeit für pausen, fotos und zum chillen. soll ja gerade mal kein rennen sein...


----------



## Paolo_Pinkel (20. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... nein im ernst - etappenlängen bis 2500 fände ich am schönsten - da hat man auch genaug zeit für pausen, fotos und zum chillen. soll ja gerade mal kein rennen sein...


 
Was machst du denn dann den anderen halben Tag?


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2010)

noch 'ne  solo tour zum trainieren natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (16. September 2010)

Rund um den Mont Blanc in 16 Minuten


----------



## Bergpanorama (17. September 2010)

Cooles Video. Weckt schöne Erinnerung an die selbe Tour dieses Jahr


----------



## Mugh (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich versuche diesen Thread noch einmal zu aktivieren. 

Wir würden im September gerne eine MontBlanc Umrundung angehen. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Gibt es eine bewältigte Umrundung, bei der Übernachtungen vorwiegend im Tal -bzw- in Pensionen stattfinden? Hüttenübernachtungen nicht ganz aber vorwiegend ausschließen.
2. Welche brauchbare Lektüre gibt es zur MontBlanc Umrundung? (A. Zahn?)
3. Start am Besten in Martigny? Tour dann im Uhrzeigersinn? (Stefan Strunz hat im Rahmen seiner Snake Tour einen genialen Start der Runde beschrieben:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4976066&postcount=2509
4. Stellt mir jemand eventuelle GPX-Daten bzw. ein Roadbook zur Verfügung?
5. Gibt es noch Antworten auf nicht gestellte Fragen? 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich hier gute Tipps einfinden würden und bedanke mich dafür schon mal. 

Mugh


----------



## Danimal (19. Juni 2011)

Die Runde macht doch gerade wegen der tollen Hütten und der morgendlichen Aussichten so viel Spaß! Warum willst Du wieder runter? Begleitfahrzeug?


----------



## Miss Neandertal (19. Juni 2011)

Kann ich auch nicht verstehen- wer den Mont Blanc macht, muss oben auf den Hütten übernachten, sonst ist das geile Bergfeeling weg, wenn du in so einer Wellness-Oase im Tal wohnen willst!

Schau mal auf meine Homepage, dann weisst du warum!

Ansonsten google earth anklicken udn Pensionen recherchieren.

Grüße aus dem Rheinland
Annette


----------



## TTT (11. August 2011)

Würde gerne das Tal zwischen les Houches und Argentiere vermeiden!
Kartentechnisch sieht folgendes vielversprechend aus:

Les Houches - auf Sträßchen hoch zum Parc Animalier de Merlet (1500m) - und nun immer am Hang links des Tales bis Argentiere queren.

Kennt das jemand? Oder hat schon von gehört?


----------



## TTT (12. August 2011)

Habe inzwischen herausgefunden, dass es sich um den "Petit Balcon Sud" handelt, wobei es sich zumindest zwischen Charmonix und Argentiere um einen gut fahrbaren (obgleich in diese Richtung anstrengenden) Weg handeln soll. Der obere Teil bis Chamonix soll laut einer engl. Homepage nichts für "Zartbesaitete" sein, wie auch immer das zu bewerten ist.

Desweiteren ist dieser Weg wohl im Juli und August für MTBs gesperrt, was mich aber im September nicht mehr stört 

Wenn jemand nähere Infos hat: Immer her damit!


----------



## MarkusL (9. Juli 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, was du als Massenlager bezeichnest. Im Rifugio Elena haben wir die Nacht wirklich mit 40 anderen Leuten in Stockbetten verbracht. Man kann dort allerdings auch in 2 Bett Zimmern nächtigen.


 
Muss man im Rifugio Elena für die Übernachtung im Massenlager einen Hüttenschlafsack und ein eigenes Handtuch mitbringen?


----------



## Fubbes (9. Juli 2014)

Matrazenlager ist immer mit Hüttenschlafsack. 
Handtuch liegt in deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (9. Juli 2014)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Handtuch liegt in deiner Entscheidung.


??? Entweder es gibt welche, oder es gibt keine.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Juli 2014)

Das bedeutet es gibt keine. Jedenfalls habe ich noch keine Hütte mit Handtüchern erlebt.
Es ist alse deine Entscheidung, ob du eines brauchst. Wenn das Elena Duschen hat (was ich nicht weiß), dann empfiehlt es sich natürlich.


----------



## ghostracer (9. Juli 2014)

Rif. Elena hat Duschen!


----------



## MarkusL (9. Juli 2014)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Jedenfalls habe ich noch keine Hütte mit Handtüchern erlebt.


Ich habe auf Hütten schon alles erlebt, von "gar kein fließendes Wasser" bis zum "Beinahe-Wellnessbereich". Deshalb habe ich konkret nach der Rifugio Elena gefragt.


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juli 2014)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Muss man im Rifugio Elena für die Übernachtung im Massenlager einen Hüttenschlafsack und ein eigenes Handtuch mitbringen?



Ja. Das Refugio hat aber auch Zimmer. Würde ich mir überlegen, weil das Massenlager ist wirklich massig, grosser Raum mit Doppelstockbetten.


----------



## RedOrbiter (9. Juli 2014)

Das Rif. Elena würde ich mir eher schenken. Das war jetzt nicht so mein Ding.
Da würde ich eher unten im Tal in Courmayeur oder Enteves eine Unterkunft suchen.
Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Da hat wohl jeder andere Vorlieben und Bedürfnisse...
cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (9. Juli 2014)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Das Rif. Elena würde ich mir eher schenken. Das war jetzt nicht so mein Ding.
> Da würde ich eher unten im Tal in Courmayeur oder Enteves eine Unterkunft suchen.
> Aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Da hat wohl jeder andere Vorlieben und Bedürfnisse...
> cu RedOrbiter
> www.Trail.ch


War es als Hütte nicht so dein Ding, oder magst du Hüttenübernachtungen generell nicht so?


----------



## RedOrbiter (9. Juli 2014)

@Fubbes 
Ich übernachte im allgemeinen lieber im Tal unten.
Zum zweiten fühlte ich mich im Rif. Elena im Massenschlag wie in einer Konservendose!
Hütte war voll und wohlfühlen stelle ich mir völlig anders vor...
cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juli 2014)

Vom Elena geht es eine breite Piste nur noch bergab. Da ist man in einer halben Stunde unten im Tal und kann sich eine angenehmere Übernachtung aussuchen. Mit Hüttenromantik ist da auch nichts. Schön war nur das Panoramafenster im oberen Stock mit Blick auf den Gletscher.




MTB Mont Blanc - 08 Rifugio Elena von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


----------



## tintinMUC (10. Juli 2014)

... ja nach Jahreszeit und Wochentag, sind die Hütten auf dem TMB halt **rammelvoll**. Das Gros der Wanderer startet am Sa/So in Chamonix/Les Houches und läuft im Pulk im Gegenuhrzeigersinn um den Mont Blanc. Da kann man sich leicht ausrechnen, wann die Spitze der Welle bei welcher Hütte durchschwappt. Als Alternative zu Elena unbedingt "La Peule" ins Kalkül nehmen ... kann ich empfehlen (Lager mit Dusche; aber bezogene Betten und lecker Essen)

http://www.tourdb.info/tourdb/detail/mtb/37/tour-du-mont-blanc-um-den-weissen-berg.html

P.S.: vom Elena gibt es auch noc h einen schönen trail runter ins Tal - den aber nicht am Wochenende nehmen, denn da kommen einem 1000de von Wanderer entgegen (Italien/Parkplatz-Nähe)!

Viel Spass


----------



## 7Laux (10. Juli 2014)

Servus zusammen,

mich würde interessieren was ihr empfehlen könnt?
Tour du Mont Blanc IM oder GEGEN den Uhrzeigersinn?

Je nach Tourenbeschreibung variiert das ja. Die meisten MTB Touren sind im Uhrzeigersinn beschrieben, jedoch gibt die Specialized Doku mit Matt Hunter und auch diverse andere Beschreibungen (z.B. offizielle Chamonix Website), bei denen die Biker den Wanderern gegen den Uhrzeigersinn folgen.

Welche Richtung hat denn die schöneren / längeren Trails und ist besser zu fahren?

Merci schon mal!
Mats


----------



## isartrails (6. November 2017)

Hi in die Runde.
Ich erwecke mal diesen Thread wieder zum Leben, da ich mir die TMB für 2018 auf den Terminplan gesetzt habe. Steht schon seit ner Ewigkeit auf meiner To-Do-Liste.
Habe mich schon ein wenig durch diverse Threads hier durchgelesen und von allen begonnenen Fäden scheint mir dieser der Informativste zu sein.

Ein paar Grundsatzfragen vorweg:
* Wo starten? - Anreise aus München. (Evtl. danach noch ein paar Tage mit Standortquartier in lohnenswerter Location dranhängen.)
* Geeigneter Zeitraum
* Welche Unterkünfte sind empfehlenswert? Ein abwechslungsreicher und gesunder "Berg-Tal-Mix" würde bevorzugt werden. 

Etappenlängen und Leistungsdaten sollten für die Schwächeren im "Komfortbereich" bleiben, evtl. mit Variationsmöglichkeiten für die Fitteren.
Also 1500 hm sind kein Problem, 1800 gehen auch noch, aber nicht jeden Tag 2000+. Es wollen Leute mit, für die Biken nicht Weltanschauung ist, sondern Urlaubsspaß. Und die "Wilden Reiter" der Gruppe schätzen die Anwesenheit der anderen sehr.
Zeitdauer: wir wollen das nicht in 3 Tagen durchpeitschen. Wir haben Zeit für lohnenswerte Schlenker, bis max. 1 Woche.

* In einigen Berichten ist die Rede von einem verbotenen Abschnitt über den Croix-de-Fer. 
Kann mir jemand dafür eine verlässliche Infoquelle nennen?

Danke schonmal allen im voraus!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (7. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe die Mont Blanc-Tour schon seit 3 Jahren auf meiner Liste.
Über die Zeit habe ich ein paar Infos gesammelt.
Heute Abend kann ich dir mehr Infos mitteilen.

Eins kann ich die aber jetzt schon sagen,
Es gibt div. Anbieter, die die Tour anbieten und auch gut ausgebucht sind.
Da auf der Tour die Unterkunftsanzahl nach meinem Kenntnisstand "gering" ist und die Veranstalter ein gewisses Kontingent habe,
könnte es in deren Reisezeiten zu Platzmangel kommen.
Wenn Ihr die Umrundung in 3 Tagen machen wollt, kommt Ihr auf jeden Fall auf 2.000+ Hm/Tag.

Weitere Infos gerne heute Abend.

http://www.trailbomber.de/news.htm


Gruss


----------



## Ventoux. (7. November 2017)

@radon-biker-qlt


isartrails schrieb:


> wir wollen das nicht in 3 Tagen durchpeitschen


----------



## Fubbes (7. November 2017)

Ich hatte mir das mal so überlegt, aber leider noch nicht umgesetzt:
Anreise nach Turin (für mich kompliziert, aus München vermutlich per Flieger).
Dann irgendwie nach Cerosole Reale und dort die Tour starten:
1. Tag: über Col Nivolet (ala Stuntzi) nach Eaux Rousses
2. Tag: Col Lauson
3. Tag: Invergnieux (bis Aosta)
4. bis 8. Tag: Bus zum St. Berhnard, dann Stuntzis Mont-Blanc-Runde für Zeitverhinderte: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abruzzix-durch-italiens-mitte.755539/page-36#post-13072850
Zum Schluss vielleicht noch bis zum Genfer See nach Montreux.

Da nicht sicher ist, dass der Busfahrer zum St. Bernhard Räder mit nimmt, kann ein zusätzlicher Tag für diese Auffahrt nötig werden.

Man kann natürlich auch in Martigny parken und von dort mit dem Bus zum St. Bernhard (oder Zug nach Osieres) und die Tour mit Tag 4 starten. 

Unterkunftsvorschläge habe ich jetzt keine. Reisezeit würde ich das Ende Juli oder Ende August machen.


----------



## Ventoux. (7. November 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ein paar Grundsatzfragen vorweg:
> * Wo starten? - Anreise aus München. (Evtl. danach noch ein paar Tage mit Standortquartier in lohnenswerter Location dranhängen.)
> * Geeigneter Zeitraum
> * Welche Unterkünfte sind empfehlenswert? Ein abwechslungsreicher und gesunder "Berg-Tal-Mix" würde bevorzugt werden.



Für einige Fragen könnte meine Zusammenfassung von unserer Umrundung dieses Jahr schon hilfreich sein.
Idealer Startpunkt ist sicher Le Chable unterhalb Verbier. Wenn die Anreise mit dem Auto erfolgt, kann man hier eine Woche auf den grossen Parkplätzen der Bahnen gratis parkieren. Andererseits ist das der Ausgangspunkt für alle Parks und Trails rund um Verbier.
Geeigneter Zeitraum wäre von der Wettersicherheit her schon Ende Juli/August, aber die Unterkünfte sind zu dieser Zeit restlos belegt, wie meinem Bericht zu entnehmen ist, es ist nur mit sehr grosser Mühe und Glück etwas zu finden. Im September sieht das schon ganz anders aus, wie wir aber die letzten Jahre gesehen haben schneit es im September immer wieder bereits einmal tief hinunter.
Unsere Unterkünfte sind alle empfehlenswert. Wie ich jedoch geschrieben habe, vergiss die Cabane auf dem Col de Balme.

Stuntzis Mont-Blanc-Runde im oberen Beitrag von @Fubbes könnte Deinen Vorgaben entsprechen.



isartrails schrieb:


> * In einigen Berichten ist die Rede von einem verbotenen Abschnitt über den Croix-de-Fer.
> Kann mir jemand dafür eine verlässliche Infoquelle nennen?



Darüber kann ich nichts sagen. Auf dem Col de Balme sind keine diesbezüglichen Hinweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2017)

Hab' die Mt-Blanc-Umrundung vor Jahren Anfang September gemacht.

Uhrzeigesinn, ziemlich direkte Route: Les Houches (JuHe, konnten unser Auto da die ganze Woche stehen lassen)-Col de Voza-Les Contamines-Montjoie-Col de la Croix du Bonhomme-Les Chapieux-Col de la Seigne-L'Arp vielle sup.-Courmayeur-Grand Col Ferret-La Fouly-Champex-La Bovine-Col de la Forclaz-Col de Balme (ja, die Hütte da oben war schon vor 20 Jahren absolut scheusslich, haben zum Glück im Hotel am Col de la Forclaz übernachtet)-Argentière-Petit Balcon Nord-Chamonix-Les Houches. Waren so 200km und 7000Hm, haben es ohne gross zu hetzten in fünf Tagen geschafft.

Wir hatten tolles Wetter (kurz/kurz) und es waren nur noch wenige Wanderer unterwegs. Die Hochsaison (Juli-August) kannst du wirklich vergessen, es ist sowohl in den Tälern, als auch auf den Wanderwegen und in den Unterkünften die Hölle los, was ich vom Klettern im Gebiet wusste und genau aus diesem Grund die MTB-Umrundung in der Nebensaison plante. Zu zweit haben wir nix im Voraus reserviert, sind einfach immer am Abend irgendwo gelandet. Das geht mit einer grösseren Gruppe natürlich nicht.

Mit dem Wetter ist es im Hochgebirge immer eine Lotterie, es kann auch im Juli/August bis tief hinunter schneien (wie in diesem Jahr).



isartrails schrieb:


> Es wollen Leute mit, für die Biken nicht Weltanschauung ist, sondern Urlaubsspaß



Hm, ob diese Leute aber ihre Freude an den vielen langen Schiebepassagen (praktisch alle Übergänge bergauf, und zwar über mehrere Stunden) haben werden?


----------



## isartrails (7. November 2017)

Vielen Dank erstmal an alle. Ich werde das alles mal genauer studieren.
Anfang September wäre auch meine Option.
Da kehrt langsam Ruhe ein und der Sommer ist nicht nicht ganz vorüber ...


Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... ob diese Leute aber ihre Freude an den vielen langen Schiebepassagen ... über mehrere Stunden haben werden?


Ich kenne keinen, der Freude hat an langen Schiebepassagen. 
Aber mit dem richtigen Briefing geht schon einiges.


----------



## isartrails (7. November 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das mal so überlegt, aber leider noch nicht umgesetzt:
> Anreise nach Turin (für mich kompliziert, aus München vermutlich per Flieger).
> Dann irgendwie nach Cerosole Reale und dort die Tour starten:
> 1. Tag: über Col Nivolet (ala Stuntzi) nach Eaux Rousses
> ...


Deine Planung sind eigentlich zwei Geschichten.
Nivolet und Gran Paradiso war ich schonmal, würde ich also diesmal sicher nicht mit MB kombinieren.


----------



## Fubbes (7. November 2017)

Da hast du natürlich Recht.
Ich hab's halt nicht so mit Kringeln, und die MB-Runde ist nun mal einer, wenn auch ein ziemlich großer 

Deshalb ist daraus quasi ein Süd-Nord-Cross geworden (Turin-Genfer See), also die MB-Runde ergänzt um einige südlichere Highlights.
Mir erscheint das eine schlüssige Strecke. Hab's aber so auch noch nicht gemacht.

Du willst Ideen, hier bekommst du sie


----------



## isartrails (7. November 2017)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Für einige Fragen könnte meine Zusammenfassung von unserer Umrundung dieses Jahr schon hilfreich sein.


@Ventoux. Das war deine ERSTE Mehrtagestour???
Schöner Blog. Was genau war das "Problem" mit dem Hausdrachen auf dem Col de Balme...?


----------



## isartrails (7. November 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich hab's halt nicht so mit Kringeln...
> Du willst Ideen, hier bekommst du sie


So soll es sein! Es darf jeder Kringeln und Kombinieren (und Kommentieren) wie er möchte.


----------



## Ventoux. (7. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hm, ob diese Leute aber ihre Freude an den vielen langen Schiebepassagen (praktisch alle Übergänge bergauf, und zwar über mehrere Stunden) haben werden?


Also so vom Schiff aus und auch aus meinen Streckenkenntnissen würde ich mal behaupten, dass praktisch alle klassischen Übergänge der TMB im Uhrzeigersinn bergauf viel mehr fahrbar sind:
- Grand Col Ferret sehr viel fahrbar, nur nach La Peule Schiebestrecke
- Col de la Seigne bis zum Rifugio la Casermetta alles fahrbar
- Col du Joly alles fahrbar
- Col de Voza je nach Kondition alles fahrbar
- Col de Balme je nach Kondition alles fahrbar
- Bovine vom Col de la Forclaz viel weniger Höhenmeter schieben und tragen als von Champex
Meine Meinung, bin gespannt auf andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Uhrzeigesinn


Quatsch. GEGEN den Uhrzeigesinn ...

Alles fahrbar ist natürlich relativ. Ich würde sagen, dass bei Col de la Seigne und Grand Col Ferret die Richtung egal ist, manche werden mehr schieben, als andere. Col de Voza in beiden Richtungen fahrbar. Col de Balme und La Bovine im Uhrzeigesinn besser, wobei La Bovine mit dem neuen Trail deutlich entschärft wurde. Auf dem Petit Balcon Nord rollt man dann von Argentière auf netten Trails angenehm nach Chamonix runter (sagt meine Erinnerung ). Der springende Punkt ist Col de la Croix du Bonhomme. Der macht nämlich nur N->S Sinn, sonst schiebst du praktisch von Le Chapieux bis zum Col und noch a bissl auf der anderen Seite runter (langer S3 Stück).

Welche Richtung bevorzugt wird, hängt natürlich auch damit zusammen, ob die lange Teerschleife über den Cormet de Roseland/Col du Joly stört, oder nicht. Ich schiebe lieber, als auf Teer zu fahren .

Ich muss allerdings auch sagen, dass es '99 kaum Infos über die Befahrbarkeit der TMB-Trails gab, wir waren damals mit den Bikes echte Exotinnen . Wir wollten auch möglichst auf der Originaltrasse bleiben, da war Croix du Bonhomme die logische Streckenführung. Und bei der Bovine wäre es damals in der anderen Richtung auch nicht viel besser gewesen: die Räder hätten wir halt über 2m-Blöcke runterschleppen statt hochhieven müssen, von der Bovine konnten wir dagegen mindestens einen schönen Trail runter zum Col de la Forclaz geniessen. Und die Schlepperei hat uns vor einer schlimmen Nacht am Col de Balme bewahrt, Hotel Col de la Forclaz war nach der Bovineplackerei ein Balsam für die Seele . Schade nur um den schönen Col de Balme Trail, den wir beim Hochschieben ausgiebig begutachten konnten .


----------



## 3cinos (7. November 2017)

Nachdem schon viele (Highlights) genannt wurden, schmeiße ich mal noch das Vallon de Chavannes in die Waagschale.
Eine landschaftlich wunderschöne Hochtal-Auffahrt, vor 10 Jahren 98% bis zum Col gefahren und nach 200 Tm in's Vallon de la Blanche wieder für uns abfahrbar. Kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn es in Deine Runde passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (7. November 2017)

Ich war dieses Jahr Anfang August auf meiner Tour ein paar Tage auf dem TMB-unterwegs bzw. immer mal wieder auf entsprechenden Abschnitten. 

Es war voll, voller, so unglaublich voll wie sonst nirgends  

Am Tag mit dem Grand Col Ferret sind mir 6 Esel / Maultiere mit jeweils ca. 10-12 Wanderern, an drei asiatische Großgruppen mit deutlich mehr als 10 Personen kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, oben auf dem Grand Col Ferret kam die größte an, mit gezählten 32 TeilnehmerInnen. Schon der Touri-Trubel auf der Alp La Peule war grausam, das war wirklich eher Ausflugslokal mit Massen-Gaudi in recht frisch renovierten und für das normal Publikum gesperrten Räumen, von "Alm", so wie ich es erwartet hatte, hatte das gar nix mehr zu tun. 

Auf dem Weg hoch zum Grand Col Ferret hat sich eine ambitionierte MTB-Gruppe ihren Weg durch die Wandergruppen … nun ja, erstritten wäre wohl untertrieben. Die ersten 1-2 wurden noch begeistert als "Bekloppte" von den Asiaten fotografiert, danach sank die Stimmung rapide. Ich hatte da schon auf dem eigentlich noch gut fahrbaren Weg aufgegeben und habe geschoben, alle paar hundert Meter wieder aus dem Sattel wegen des nächstens Esels war mir zu doof. 

Am Ref. Elena wollte ich sowie so nur einen Cappuccino trinken, habe da aber mit bekommen, wie insgesamt 3 Paare mit Internet-Reservierungen abgewiesen wurden, weil sie sich nicht am Tage der Ankunft telefonisch gemeldet hätten, die durften dann noch zu Fuss runter bis zur ersten Bushaltestelle. Da war fast alles mit Großgruppen belegt bzw. wurde gerade für deren Ankunft vorbereitet, wobei ich dann auf der weiteren Abfahrt nix gesehen habe. An anderer Stelle habe ich dann aber erlebt, wie asiatische Großgruppen mit geländegängigen Kleinbussen schon bis zu den Refugios gefahren wurden.

Über Courmayeur müssen wir gar nicht erst reden, die Straße durch das Val Ferret runter bis dahin ist ganz nett, aber Straße. Man sollte die Tageszeit so wählen, dass nicht gerade halb Turin auf dem Rückweg aus den Bergen ist. Von da aus die Straße das Val Veny hoch ist wiederum halt "Straße". Ist die Achim Zahn Westalpen-Route, da gibt es u. U. Schlenker, die dann deutlich schöner sind, aber noch weiter von der eigentlichen TMB weg führen. Wie man sich das als Wanderer antun kann, mir schleierhaft, ich glaube, da würde selbst ich den Bus nehmen 

Vom letzten Parkplatz vor dem Lac du Miage habe ich mich dann durch Schulklassen fahrend gedrängt, am Refugio am See war die Schlange so lang, dass ich weiter bin, das Ref. Elisabetta war ja schon in Sichtweite. Dort angekommen, wurde mir erklärt, dass die Küche zu sei und wenn dann in 1,5h die Küche wieder öffnen würde, gäbe es nur noch etwas für Hausgäste, weil so viele Reservierungen da wären, dass sie kein Essen mehr verkaufen könnten  Schokoriegel? Wurde ich dann gefragt … wollte ich dann aber auch nicht mehr, hatte noch genug Baguette im Rucksack.

Danach kommt dann Passage wo auf jeden Fall tragen angesagt ist. Dort habe ich die zweite geführte MTB-Gruppe getroffen, ich wurde für mein BikePacking-Kram belächelt, gefragt, wie ich DAMIT denn nun weiter kommen will … die Antwort konnte das Mädel nicht mehr hören, sie schnaufte so stark   Auf jeden Fall mit die TeilnehmerInnen in der Gruppe angeblich sei gesagt worden, es gäbe nur minimale Tragepassagen und bisher hätten sie jeden Tag längere Strecken tragen müssen und weil sie im Vorfeld NUR MTB-fahren trainiert hätten, hätten sie mittlerweile körperliche Probleme, weil nicht auf das Rad tragen vorbereitet.


Um jetzt auch noch mal etwas positiveres zu schreiben  ... die meisten Begegnungen mit Einzelwanderern, Paaren, usw. waren wirklich sehr nett, bei Pausen oder so immer ein kleiner Plausch, fast alle waren bemüht, wenn ich denn mal gefahren bin, mich vorbei zu lassen (Ausnahmen Guides mit Eseln und Gruppe - oder Guides mit Asiaten). Ich habe dann auf dem kostenlosen Campingplatz in Les Chapieux übernachtet und noch einen Platz für das Abendessen in einer der dortigen Wandererherbergen bekommen, das Essen war einfach, aber reichlich und gut und die Atmosphäre habe ich an diesem Abend wirklich genossen … Bekloppte aller Länder vereinigt Euch 


Ich drücke Dir wirklich die Daumen, dass es Anfang September dann schon wirklich leerer ist


----------



## on any sunday (7. November 2017)

In der Hochsaison ist es rund um den höchsten Berg der Alpen voll. Wer hätte das gedacht.


----------



## HaegarHH (7. November 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> In der Hochsaison ist es rund um den höchsten Berg der Alpen voll. Wer hätte das gedacht.



Echt  … in der Hochsaison war es auch in Briançon voll, oder auf der GR5, in Bourg St. Maurice und Sospel auch an Ferragosta sowieso und ob Nizza da nun Hochsaison hatte, weiss ich nicht, aber auch da war es voll. 

Zu dem mir erstmöglichen Reisetermin lag tlw. noch viel zu viel Schnee für die Tour, danach hätte ich erst wieder ab dem 14.09. gekonnt, man muss nehmen, was man bekommen kann  ... ich war eigentlich gewarnt und darauf eingestellt, unterm Strich waren auch nicht die Paar-/Einzel-/Kleingruppen (in dieser Reihenfolge auch deren Auftreten) das Problem, sondern der organisierte Massentourismus. DA war es letztes Jahr zur Hochsaison selbst auf dem Golden Circle in Island entspannter. 

Brechend voll war auch La Fouly Camping, so dass sie eine extra Wiese freigegeben haben, aber das war in der Nacht vom 01./ 02.08. Aber auch das war es eigentlich eher eine nette Stimmung. Ansonsten hatte ich dank Zelt und Glück mit der Platzwahl keine Probleme mit übernachten etc.


----------



## isartrails (8. November 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> ... alle paar hundert Meter wieder aus dem Sattel wegen des nächstens Esels war mir zu doof.


Super. Ich kann mir das schon richtig gut und bildhaft vorstellen.


HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir wirklich die Daumen, dass es Anfang September dann schon wirklich leerer ist


Ich nehm das erstmals ganz gelassen.
Für die Asiaten bin ich auch nur ein Europäer unter vielen... 


3cinos schrieb:


> ... schmeiße ich mal noch das Vallon de Chavannes in die Waagschale.
> Eine landschaftlich wunderschöne Hochtal-Auffahrt, vor 10 Jahren 98% bis zum Col gefahren und nach 200 Tm in's Vallon de la Blanche wieder für uns abfahrbar. Kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn es in Deine Runde passt.


Ja, hab die Beschreibung schon in einem Bericht gelesen. Ist zwar ein Umweg und ich rätsle noch, wo der Vorteil zum Val Veni ist, zumal praktisch alles rauf geht, aber irgendwo wird der Reiz dieser Variante wohl zu finden sein.


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2017)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> DA war es letztes Jahr zur Hochsaison selbst auf dem Golden Circle in Island entspannter.



Ok, manchmal kann man es sich nicht aussuchen wann man fährt. Obwohl, auf Island gibt es "noch" Nebensaison. 




Island für Änfänger 07 Skógarfoss Laugarvatni-01 by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## roliK (9. November 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> Super. Ich kann mir das schon richtig gut und bildhaft vorstellen.
> Ich nehm das erstmals ganz gelassen.
> Für die Asiaten bin ich auch nur ein Europäer unter vielen...
> Ja, hab die Beschreibung schon in einem Bericht gelesen. Ist zwar ein Umweg und ich rätsle noch, wo der Vorteil zum Val Veni ist, zumal praktisch alles rauf geht, aber irgendwo wird der Reiz dieser Variante wohl zu finden sein.


Vorteil zum Val Veny ist wohl vor allem, daß dieses zumindest bis zum Rifugio Elisabetta ziemlich überlaufen ist, wogegen die Auffahrt von La Thuile zum Col des Chavannes durch ein traumhaft schönes, einsames Hochtal führt. Vom Col oben führt dann ein netter, zuerst ein wenig ausgesetzter Trail mit Traumaussicht zum Talboden ins Val Veny.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaegarHH (9. November 2017)

roliK schrieb:


> Vorteil zum Val Veny ist wohl vor allem, daß dieses zumindest bis zum Rifugio Elisabetta ziemlich überlaufen ist, wogegen die Auffahrt von La Thuile zum Col des Chavannes durch ein traumhaft schönes, einsames Hochtal führt. Vom Col oben führt dann ein netter, zuerst ein wenig ausgesetzter Trail mit Traumaussicht zum Talboden ins Val Veny.



Genau das ist der "Schlenker", den ich oben meinte und @lutz_ hat es in seinem Reisebericht (der über das verlinkte Posting zu finden ist) so beschrieben, dass ich mir den überlaufenen Weg gegeben hatte.


----------



## peter muc (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich plane für 2018 eine MB-Umrundung. Wir haben insgesamt 7 Tage Zeit, d.h. ich versuche im Moment, noch einige nette Schlenker und Erweiterungen einzubauen. Und dazu bräuchte ich Euer Schwarmwissen, vielleicht kennt jemand von Euch die Streckenteile.

Aaalso ...

1) Eure Meinung zum Petit Balcon Sud und Nord. Sinnvoll ? Die Strasse als Alternative gefällt mit gar nicht

2) Kennt jemand von Euch die Strada Villar ? Nach der Übernachtung im Rifugio Elena geht die Abfahrt in Richtung Entreves in Stasse über. Hier kann man doch links hoch auf diese Strada Villar wechseln, was spannender klingt. Auch wenn der Weg mit mehr Hm verbunden ist. Aber wir habens ja nicht eilig ;-)
s. hier ab Km 5,1
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eagocsgoifzxlbka

3) Nach Col de Voza gibt es eine Abfahrt Richtung Les Houches, das soll ein Teil des Bikeparks Bellevue sein. Leider habe ich dazu nicht viel im Netz gefunden, auch keinen Track ... sinvoll ? empfehlenswert ?
oder doch die Alternative mit der Prarion-Umrundung ?
s. hier ab Km 2,2
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tiwpxrlousvoceft

4) Hat jemand von Euch in der Auberge de Bionnassay oder im Rifugio Combal übernachtet ? Empfehlenswert ?

5) Es gab mal im MB-Magazin einge Vorschläge zu zusätzlichen Touren, in Summe 5 Stück. ZB die hier:
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de...tour-am-mont-blanc-le-charlanon.1113488.2.htm
Ist jemand von Euch die Touren gefahren ?

6) auch zum Ort La Thuile (den ich auch einbauen wollte, da Beginn des Val de Chavannes) gab es einige Tourenvorschläge. Kennt jemand von Euch die evtl ?
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de...-tourenspot-mit-mont-blanc-blick.305013.2.htm

So, das wars ;-))

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten !

VG, Peter


----------



## isartrails (7. Dezember 2017)

Da ich selber erst in der Planungsphase bin, kann ich nichts aus eigener Erfahrung beitragen.
Aber meine bisherigen Recherchen haben zumindest zu einigen deiner Punkte Antworten gefunden.
Wann wolltest du genau fahren?





peter muc schrieb:


> 1) Petit Balcon Sud und Nord.


Hier hab ich irgendwo die Info gefunden, dass die Wege in der Hauptsaison Juli bis Ende August für MTBs gesperrt sind.
So wie auch die allgemeine Meinung, dass diese Monate ohnehin zu meiden sind.


peter muc schrieb:


> 2) Strada Villar


In irgendeiner der vielen Tracks war das drin enthalten. Weiß gerade nicht mehr, bei wem. Ich glaub, es war bei Martin Traube.


peter muc schrieb:


> 3) Nach Col de Voza gibt es eine Abfahrt Richtung Les Houches, das soll ein Teil des Bikeparks Bellevue sein.


Das sollte deine Frage ausreichend beantworten:
http://www.bigbike-magazine.com/station-vtt-les-houches#plan-pistes
https://www.chamonix.com/pdf/livret-vtt-2017.pdf
GPS-Track braucht's da eigentlich dann keinen. Musst halt oben entscheiden, welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad (blau, rot, schwarz) du nehmen möchtest, die Varianten verlaufen wohl nebeneinander.

Wenn du ein wenig über französische Seiten googelst, findet sich manche brauchbare Info.
https://www.montblancnaturalresort.com/fr/vtt
https://www.cirkwi.com/fr/circuit/65705-descente-vtt-alpage-respect-les-houches


----------



## Ventoux. (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
Hoffe ich kann Dir einiges zu Deiner Planung beitragen. Ich nehme an Du hast unsere Umrundung bereits nachverfolgt. Wir haben ja auch einige Schlenker eingebaut, um auf sieben Tage zu kommen. Empfehlenswert ist auch statt durchs Val Ferret und Grand Col Ferret durchs Val de Bagnes und Fenêtre de Durand. Von Etroubles kannst Du auch wunderschön hoch zum Fenêtre de Ferret und dann zum Grand Col Ferret.


peter muc schrieb:


> 1) Eure Meinung zum Petit Balcon Sud und Nord. Sinnvoll ? Die Strasse als Alternative gefällt mit gar nicht


Nach meinen Recherchen ist auf beiden Balcon's grösstenteils ein absolutes Bikeverbot. Schade hätte mich auch sehr gereizt. Im Norden gäbe es die Hardcorevariante Col de Salenton. Sonst bleibt wohl nur Augen zu und durch.


peter muc schrieb:


> 2) Kennt jemand von Euch die Strada Villar ?


Unbedingt machen!!!


peter muc schrieb:


> 3) Nach Col de Voza gibt es eine Abfahrt Richtung Les Houches, das soll ein Teil des Bikeparks Bellevue sein. Leider habe ich dazu nicht viel im Netz gefunden, auch keinen Track ... sinvoll ? empfehlenswert ?
> oder doch die Alternative mit der Prarion-Umrundung ?


Wir haben den Bikepark gesehen, nichts spektakuläres, aber aufgrund der Nässe die Forststrasse genommen. Prarion-Umrundung kenne ich nicht.


peter muc schrieb:


> 6) auch zum Ort La Thuile (den ich auch einbauen wollte, da Beginn des Val de Chavannes) gab es einige Tourenvorschläge. Kennt jemand von Euch die evtl ?


Als Alternative ab Entrèves kann ich Dir den Balcon de Veny sehr empfehlen. Entrèves - Rifugio Monte Bianco (unsere Übernachtung) - Neyron - Arp Vieille Damon - dann entweder runter ins Tal und so zum Col de la Seigne oder hoch auf den Grat Mont Fortin und von da wunderschön zum Col des Chavannes.

Viel Spass beim planen.


----------



## peter muc (11. Dezember 2017)

@Ventoux.  und @isartrails 
danke für eure ausführlichen Antworten ! 
Ich werde mal Eure Tipps in meiner Planung mit einbauen, soweit es geht ... auch wenn ich eigentlich schon fast fertig und mit dem Endergebniss recht zufrieden bin 
Ausser unser Zeitpunkt ... 2.te Juli-Woche. Ich hoffe, dass die Berichte über die überfüllten Wege etwas übertrieben sind  

VG, Peter

PS: Ventoux: super Bericht


----------



## Ventoux. (12. Dezember 2017)

peter muc schrieb:


> Ausser unser Zeitpunkt ...


Ja für meine grosse Kiste diesen Sommer bin ich auch noch sehr im Zweifel, ob ich diese Ende Juli/Anfang August oder erst Ende August/Anfang September packen soll. Hat beides Vor- du Nachteile. Mal schauen...


----------



## transhameau (18. Dezember 2017)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Ende August/Anfang September


In diesem Zeitraum findet auch der UTMB, eine Laufveranstaltung mit mehreren Läufen rund um den Mont Blanc, statt. Sollte man bei der Tourplanung beachten. Mich persönlich hat auch Tatsache, dass Leute für in etwa die Runde, die ich mit dem Rad in 5 Tagen gefahren bin, nur 20h zu Fuß benötigen, ein bisserl frustriert.


----------



## palomo70 (19. Dezember 2017)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hoffe ich kann Dir einiges zu Deiner Planung beitragen. Ich nehme an Du hast unsere Umrundung bereits nachverfolgt. Wir haben ja auch einige Schlenker eingebaut, um auf sieben Tage zu kommen. Empfehlenswert ist auch statt durchs Val Ferret und Grand Col Ferret durchs Val de Bagnes und Fenêtre de Durand. Von Etroubles kannst Du auch wunderschön hoch zum Fenêtre de Ferret und dann zum Grand Col Ferret.
> 
> Nach meinen Recherchen ist auf beiden Balcon's grösstenteils ein absolutes Bikeverbot. Schade hätte mich auch sehr gereizt. Im Norden gäbe es die Hardcorevariante Col de Salenton. Sonst bleibt wohl nur Augen zu und durch.
> ...


 Hallo, den Col des Chavannes kann ich nur empfehlen. Bilder dazu gibt's in meiner Tourbeschreibung von 2014: https://get.google.com/albumarchive...QYYZR5ABGdfKSH79pbN4oFJLqVicOXs3nB?source=pwa

Achim Zahn/seracjoe variiert 2018 seine Alpenlängsdurchquerung am letzten Tag beim Chavannes. Er scheint seine Tour am Col des Chavannes nicht wie üblich ins Val Veny fortzusetzen sondern über den Mont Fortin vorbei am Lago Checrout, siehe http://www.seracjoe.de/touren/touren-2018/10-touren/303-ost-und-westalpen / Tag 12.


----------



## Isarradler (24. Juli 2018)

Wir waren vergangene Woche auch auf der Tour Mont Blanc unterwegs. Die Tour ist definitiv ein Highlight. Ja, es sind sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs - zu 90% kann man sich mit ihnen aber super arrangieren. Ausnahmen gibt es leider immer. 

Ich habe meine Eindrücke hier dokumentiert, vielleicht ist ja für den einen oder anderen etwas hilfreiches dabei.


----------



## isartrails (26. Juli 2018)

Du schreibst in deinem Blog _"Während die Wanderer mit dem Uhrzeigersinn laufen, führt die Mountainbike Tour Mont Blanc in die andere Richtung."_ Und dann beschreibst du deine Tour ebenfalls im Uhrzeigersinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (26. Juli 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Vom Col oben führt dann ein netter, zuerst ein wenig ausgesetzter Trail mit Traumaussicht zum Talboden ins Val Veny.


Wollt ich immer schon mal fragen ob das DER hier ist
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-schoenste-singletrail.71705/page-51#post-14032813


----------



## roliK (26. Juli 2018)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Wollt ich immer schon mal fragen ob das DER hier ist
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-schoenste-singletrail.71705/page-51#post-14032813


Jo genau.


----------



## Grossvater (26. Juli 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Jo genau.


Mhhh... machts jetzt auch nicht besser dass wir den damals leider ausgelassen haben


----------



## Isarradler (2. August 2018)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du schreibst in deinem Blog _"Während die Wanderer mit dem Uhrzeigersinn laufen, führt die Mountainbike Tour Mont Blanc in die andere Richtung."_ Und dann beschreibst du deine Tour ebenfalls im Uhrzeigersinn...



Danke für den Hinweis. Ist verbessert.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (2. August 2018)

Danke für den tollen Bericht und die erstklassigen Fotos...


----------



## eDw (8. Mai 2019)

Hi ihr Mt Blanc Experten,
Wenn man an der Arp Nuova im Val Ferret wieder hochfaehrt und oben am Hang entlang bis zum Refugio Betrone (oberhalb von Courmayeur) faehrt, dann geeht von dort ein Wanderweg 42 direkt nach Courmayeur runter. 
Weiss einer ob das fahrbar ist?
Danke und Gruss
Erik


----------



## transhameau (8. Mai 2019)

Ich musste wegen Bremsendefekts (und mangelnder Kondimotivation) im Tal nach Courmayeur abfahren, aber ein Freund hat diesen Schlenker über das Rif. Bertone mitgenommen und war von der Abfahrt sehr angetan. Wir sind allerdings vor 3 Jahren gefahren, eventuell hat sich an den Verhältnissen mittlerweile etwas geändert.


----------



## roliK (8. Mai 2019)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi ihr Mt Blanc Experten,
> Wenn man an der Arp Nuova im Val Ferret wieder hochfaehrt und oben am Hang entlang bis zum Refugio Betrone (oberhalb von Courmayeur) faehrt, dann geeht von dort ein Wanderweg 42 direkt nach Courmayeur runter.
> Weiss einer ob das fahrbar ist?
> Danke und Gruss
> Erik


Ja, ist fahrbar. Sehr geiles Wegerl, S2-S3, steil und ruppig und meist sehr staubig. Leider halt auch sehr viele Wanderer dort unterwegs, also eher nur zu Tagesrandzeiten und unter der Woche befahren.


----------



## eDw (8. Mai 2019)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (12. August 2019)

Servus,
wir waren letzte Woche auch auf der TMB unterwegs. Ca. 180Km und 8000Hm in fünf Tagen. Landschaftlich ein Traum!


----------



## stefan_rs (16. Juni 2021)

Servus, darf man im August um den Montblanc biken oder ist es verboten ?
Im Bike 7/21 steht sowas, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob es ein "hartes" Verbot ist.
Danke für Infos im Voraus


----------



## eDw (17. Juni 2021)

Ist mir nichts bekannt. Vielleicht sind die Jungs von https://www.aostavalleyfreeride.com/  so nett und geben Dir eine Auskunft.
Ich weiss nicht wie es dieses Jahr ist, aber das aufkommen an vor allem Asiatischen und Amerikanischen gefuehrten Wandertouren ist bei der Runde nicht zu unterschaetzen!


----------



## Astaroth (18. Juni 2021)

stefan_rs schrieb:


> Servus, darf man im August um den Montblanc biken oder ist es verboten ?
> Im Bike 7/21 steht sowas, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob es ein "hartes" Verbot ist.
> Danke für Infos im Voraus


Wir sind damals auch im August um den MontBlanc rum. 
Wie schon erwähnt sind da viele geführte Wanderer samt Guide und Esel unterwegs. Kann schonmal recht eng werden aber die Asiaten waren alle sehr freundlich 👍


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juni 2021)

Warum freiwillig im August fahren? Hat nur Nachteile. Haupturlaubszeit, voll, heiss, belegte Hütten/Unterkünfte, je nach Wahl der Strecke Slalom um die restlichen Bergurlauber......


----------



## isartrails (20. Juni 2021)

Im Tal von Chamonix gibt es nord/westseitig einen zur TMB gehörigen Höhenweg, der im August für Biker verboten ist. Man fährt dann halt alternativ im Tal. Das Verbot wird überwacht. Würde auch keinen Sinn machen zu biken, denn man würde zwischen all den Wanderern eh nur schieben. 
TMB im August ist aber sowieso eine Schnapsidee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_rs (22. Juni 2021)

Danke für das Feedback. Es scheint kein hartes Verbot zu geben. Dass August nicht sooo optimal ist, ist uns klar. Aber ein paar in der Gruppe haben ganz enge Zeitfenster zur Verfügung. Wird schon gutgehen.


----------



## isartrails (22. Juni 2021)

Der von mir oben erwähnte Chemin du Petit Balcon ist im August hart verboten. Wenn du‘s nicht glaubst, dann recherchier es halt selber. Französisch-Kenntnisse von Vorteil.


----------



## Ventoux. (23. Juni 2021)

stefan_rs schrieb:


> Es scheint kein hartes Verbot zu geben.


Ich denke, er meint ein Verbot, um den Mont Blanc zu biken.


stefan_rs schrieb:


> Servus, darf man im August um den Montblanc biken oder ist es verboten ?


----------



## stefan_rs (23. Juni 2021)

@isartrails: Wir glauben Deinen Hinweis natürlich. Du schreibst ja , daß es eine Umfahrung gibt. Wir sind gerade dabei die Etappen einzeln zu recherchieren und erkundigen uns auch bei lokalen Veranstaltern. Bis auf die von Dir erwähnte Passage scheint es kein Verbot zu geben.


----------



## the__scorer (18. Dezember 2021)

stefan_rs schrieb:


> @isartrails: Wir glauben Deinen Hinweis natürlich. Du schreibst ja , daß es eine Umfahrung gibt. Wir sind gerade dabei die Etappen einzeln zu recherchieren und erkundigen uns auch bei lokalen Veranstaltern. Bis auf die von Dir erwähnte Passage scheint es kein Verbot zu geben.


und wie wars?
Plane Ferret und Seigne grad für ne Westalpengraveltour 2022 ein


----------



## stefan_rs (20. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, wir haben die Tour wie geplant gemacht. Es gab keine Verbote, allerdings hatten wir tlw. so dichten Nebel und Regen, daß wir ein Verbotsschild vermutlich übersehen hätten ;-)  Für eine Graveltour wäre mir der Untergrund zu grob gewesen - weiß nicht, ob ihr da viel Spaß habt...
Wanderer waren nicht so viele unterwegs, aber wie gesagt, das Wetter war schlecht.


----------



## the__scorer (9. Januar 2022)

danke für die Infos!  Ich gehe schon davon aus, viel zu schieben. Passt aber halt gut rein in meine Routenplanung, und ich hoffe ich dann auch bisschen Aussicht zu haben


----------

